# Tropic Strap Comparison



## liquidtension

*WARNING: PHOTO HEAVY POST.*

Recently, I have been collecting and basically searching for the best modern interpretation of the vintage tropic straps made famous in the 1960's. And so far I have 9 that's available in the market.

Note that the following two straps I wanted to review is not here, first is the original Swiss Tropic Strap that has the following prints on it "Swiss Made" with "MOD" DEP" at the buckle end," Tropic" at the lug end and either ACIER or INOX engraved at the buckle underside .

The other is the brand's reincarnation, as posted by wornandwound.com as well as a few other threads in the WUS. As most of the straps in this comparison are by my own cost, I do not want to spend additional money on purchasing that at 75USD.

The following straps are being compared








*From L - R*
Meraud, Baltic, Dagaz, Cheapest Nato Strap (TPU), Squale, Watch Gecko, Spinnaker, Cheapest Nato Strap (Silicon) and Uncle Seiko. There's a bonus comparison from NTH as well, which the picture is not here as it is a loaned strap from a member of BSHT.

One thing to note that the strap from Meraud is sent by them as they noticed that I was comparing the straps and wanted my input on it. There is no influence to my review as I am reviewing them based on my own views and experience.

I have posted these in my IG in the course of 1 week and these are just copies of the reviews + some additional edits thrown here and there.

Ok let's get along the comparison.

*Part 1*
Meraud Tropic Strap (Long)
The Meraud Tropic Strap was made after many many months of prototyping. Soft, pliable and shiny! Taper is awesome as it tapers right from the lug end by 4mm. I was pretty shock when I first open the packaging because it... So pliable. I do not have the Oris Tropic Strap, but from memory (trying it at the store), I think this could easily beat it. It's thinner, have more shine. The one that was sent by Meraud, is slightly longer for my 6.5inch wrist, but they have w small/regular version! Single keeper for longer strap may cause the strap to have that gap from the picture. Lug end is square but rounded corners. Lug hole gaps are not far apart and fits snugged for my 6.5inch wrist. I have a more in depth review of the Meraud for the shorter variant below.
Length: 85/125mm
Price: € 40

























*Part 2*
Squale Tropic Strap
Probably the only tropic strap in the list that looks different from the rest. Made for their 1521 and 1545 range with 20mm. Squale or Gnonom didn't mentioned what type of rubber it is made apart from Type II (?). I am assuming it is some sort of synthetic rubber. I actually had to return this back because in order to achieve some shine, it is wrap with a thin sheen of plastic. In my 2nd use it started to peel. Apart from that you can see very obvious in the pictures that it is a dust and lint magnet. I wipe it down a few times a day cause of this.
The buckle stands for this as it have a very nice engraving with the Von Buren logo. The end of the long side of the strap have a plastic buckle that you can push it into the strap holes which makes it have clean look when being worn. The only issue with this is that putting that part of the strap through the keepers is a bit cumbersome. The strap tapers nicely by 4mm and have gives a aesthetic when pairing it with milsub.
Length: 115/75mm
Price: 72 USD

















*Part 3*
Baltic Tropic Strap.
As big fan the Baltic Aquascaphe, when they first announced that their Tropic Strap are being sold separately and wanting a good one I ordered one.

When I first took it out from the packaging, which came with its own spring bars, which has medium thickness the strap lug holds fits its perfectly however it does not come with double shoulder and seems to not fit any of my NTH. This is similar with the vintage tropic strap, it comes with shoulder-less spring bars and slightly thicker than usual. Lucky I have extra spring bars. The softness of the rubber is somewhere in between being soft and stiff at the same time. Seems to break in after a few wears which is awesome as I have tried some that requires hot water or long wear to confront to the wrist. I quite like how the lug ends have a slight curve so it have a cleaner, modern look to it, as compared to the vintage. It has shine, but no where close to Meraud tropics.

A few things to note is it is a single keeper, which pattern only is only outward facing, the sides and back of the keeper does not have any pattern. The perforated holes here are NOT diamond and is round instead. I'm not sure if this is a conscious decision or not. It doesn't bother me much. There is also a noticeable pop at the buckle, it keeps popping out no matter how many times I push it in. This could be due that the the buckle is flat and doesn't curve.
Tapers down from 20mm to 16mm at the buckle.
Length: 80/120mm
Price: 34 USD

























*Part 4*
Uncle Seiko
Probably the one that most people have because it was one of the first that did a reinvention of the Tropic Strap, this is longest ownership of a Tropic Strap but probably also used for less than 10 times.

When I first got it, I tried it and realized it's too stiff to strap it. Having a BC strap, I used that instead, however after a while I realized that I probably need to do the hot water/ice treatment of it. If you are not aware of this "method", it is by placing the strap in a coffee cup, then pouring steaming hot water and letting it be for 5 mins, then draining it and putting in ice water. I had to do it for 3 rounds to finally get it behave. This is my personal preference, the thickness may not be for everyone as the lug end measures about 3.3mm, the tapper of strap is not my favourite part of the strap because it starts at the mid end of the strap and only tapers by 2mm. I love a good taper and softness.

The buckle had a make over and I quite like it, a simple diver type buckle however there's a pop to it and may stick out a bit but not as bad as Baltic.

Single keeper and like the Baltic the pattern is only on the outer facing part. I have a hard time strapping it up because if the keeper is closer to buckle the fins gets stuck pulling in through and I have to make the the keeper is slide back to be further from the buckle. Lug ends are rounded edges which gives bit more cleaner look, it is similar to Baltic. .
The strap holes are slightly further apart than I would prefer that it suffers from the too tight or loose conundrum. I have decided to wear it looser instead, but my preference is to be snugged.

All in all, it looks great on a Seiko Diver or any bigger case watches. There's is some shine on it similar to Baltic, but not as shiny as Meraud.
Length: 78/128mm
Price: 39 UD

























*Part 5*
Cheapest Nato Strap (TPU)
As to the name of the tropic suggest, this is the TPU version. It was recently released from their v.2 version. This is kinda of a dark horse for me, as TPU is not really known to be a very pliable rubber. Knowing what to expect from the start, I gave it a good hot water treatment, which curved the rubber nicely to confront to the wrist. The stiffness never bothered me after that.

A big plus point for this for me is the much bigger perforated holes, which gives a sportier look. Also with a double keeper that has a vintage touch, it helps to keep the slack from the longer part in place. Also note that the lug size is not 20mm, it is probably about 19.7mm, this feels like a conscious decision cause the strap is quite stiff it is quite difficult if to remove without a small gap especially if the case does not have drilled lugs. Dust and lint free!
The fins on the side are also bigger and more prominent than the others that I reviewed. Buckle is simple and doesn't pop, which is a good point for me.

Shine is similar between Baltic and Uncle Seiko with Meraud being the shiniest.
Length: 74/187mm
Price:15.95 USD

























*Part 6*
Spinnaker Oahu Tropic Strap

I got a recommendation from one of the fellow followers on IG about this strap. Having own the Watch Gecko Zuludiver version of the tropic strap, it came to my surprise that both of these straps are similar, down to the buckle. Made out on Nitrile Rubber(NBR) no doubt gives a very very soft and pliability feel. This comes with a sacrifice of not having any shine making it looking a bit dull. Tapering at only 2mm, I can say that it is not trying to replicate a vintage tropic, but having its own version of it.

A plus point is that it has two keepers for those that prefers this but no pattern are on it, just plain jane keepers. Comes with a slightly bigger perforation holes, because of the slightly dull finishing it doesn't give a very prominent diamond pattern. Buckle is excellent albeit being a bit big, but no pop is evident. Holes does not line up to the pattern.
Length: 75/120 mm
Price: 50 USD
Unless you're a fan of the brand. Watch Gecko is retailing at 34 USD for about the same thing.

























*Part 7*

Meraud Tropic (Regular)
In part 1, I spoke about the longer variant (measuring at 125/85mm), the regular version is measured at 112/73mm which is more suitable for wrist sizes from 6 - 7 inches. My wrist measures about 6.5 inches.

There is a slight variant between the regular and large versions. It seems that the regular length has the holes aligned with the diamond pattern perfectly, as you can see in the pictures. The large variant aligns towards the end of the strap only. None of the re-issues, re-invented tropic straps does this right. not even Oris.

As Meraud informed in WUS, and to me that due to the mold used for the regular version it have influence on how the shine appears, hence the regular variant have a slightly muted shine as compared to the large variant, as the large for a 6.5" is not too long and still wearable. I have included additional pictures, that the buckle have the "ACIER INOX" engraving at the underside of the buckle. This is a small detail, but in the vintage piece this is also engraved, but it's either ACIER or INOX; or even ITALY STAINLESS STEEL.

I have asked on what was used to made the strap, as it's a custom mixture of rubber compound used, it is not made known what is the exact mixture to obtain the shine and softness it gives. Buckle has no pop, and engraving is above average. Perforated holes are slightly further to each other than the large version.

Also something may other may have overlooked, the strap is not flat on the top side, there's a curve to it similar to a calf leather strap. This small details makes a difference in giving shine due to not having it flat.

Still one or the best "modern re-issue" of Tropic Straps. This is my own feedback and not influence in anyway as my feedback are based on my use of the straps and how I feel.

Length: 73/112mm
Price: € 40

























Part 8

Dagaz Tropic Strap

I was on the fence of reviewing this, maybe because it was too stiff to strap on. Probably the stiffest of the bunch - hence there is only one way to get it to behave. Which is with the hot-water cup treatment. I went on doing it twice on it 5 mins hot, 5 mins iced. And as expected, it was curved. The next question is - probably not so good in a watch sleeve. .
Having the same shine as Baltic, Uncle Seiko, and CNS (TPU), the lug holes are separated nicely to be worn on my 6.5 inch wrist that does not fit too tight or too loose.

Perforated holes are slightly bigger similar with the CNS (TPU), and somehow aligns nicely to the diamond/waffle/weave pattern. Lug holes are able to take in fat spring bars. No lint of dust evident on this tropic. Tapers at only 2mm.

Two keepers is a nice choice since the strap is slightly longer measuring at 80/130mm. However, keeper have pattern on the outer side of the it only, looks like many manufacturers does it this way with the exception of Meraud having the pattern around the keeper.

A positive side is the buckle; as it is a remake of a vintage Seiko buckle made in the 60's (ref ZLM01 buckle). A slight pop is evident due to the size of the buckle, but it does not concern me. This is currently retailing at 29.99 USD.

Length: 80/130mm
Price: 29.99 USD

















*Part 9*
Watch Gecko Vintage Tropic Strap
This is a shorter review because it is similar to the Spinnaker version, so I will state the differences.

I have ordered this when they the reviews started to come out, wearing it off and on for the last few months. Very similar to the Spinnaker Tropic Strap I reviewed in Part 6. Most that have been said, is similar to the Watch Gecko, down to the feel and buckle with the exception of the below.

A few differences is the buckle engraving, length of the 20mm is at 70/120mm vs Spinnaker at 75/120mm, thickness is slightly thicker at 4mm - 2.4mm vs Spinnaker at 3.5mm - 2.5mm and the price, as Watch Gecko is retailing at 34USD vs 50USD by Spinnaker. I would assume this is due to the volume or other reasons related to BC that might cause the big variance in price. Watch Gecko also has a slightly tropical pineapple scent, not many enjoy this but I quite like it. Reminds me of the beach.

Length: 70/120mm
Price: 34 USD

























*Part 10*
Cheapest Nato Strap (V2-Silicon)
Apart from all that was reviewed, there must be at least one silicon tropics for those are wondering. As silicon comes; any sort of silicon based rubber used in straps is known to be a dust and lint magnet. This is no surprised for this strap.

Being only at 9.95USD, and currently on discount for only 3.95USD, as CNS have decided to revamp the entire tropic line up to be remade into TPU since it's more successful than silicon. In terms of styling it is the same as as my Part 5 review as it is using the same mold with the exceptions of the material. Which is also have the a matte finishing due to it being silicon.

If you're looking for a strap for trashing or want something comfy to swim and don't care about dust and lint on it; you should think about this

Length: 70/117mm
Price: 3.95 USD!!!!

















*Part 11 - *BONUS!!!
NTH Tropic Strap
This is a bonus review as I managed to get hold of an NTH Tropic Strap. This is currently not on sale, as it was sold together with the release of the NTH Azores back in 2016. Maybe Doc will re-make this? I don't know. A fellow #BSHT member loaned this to me for this review, and I will returning it back.

What comes as no surprise knowing how well Doc executes his watches, is that this tropic strap feels like a real rubber compound, without it being any sort of lint and dust magnet.
Without much shine to it as compared to Meraud, it wears very comfortable as the rubber is slightly more stretchy, the prorated holes does not line up and comes with two keepers without any pattern.

The buckle finishing is above average as it's brushed with a nice deep engraving of the NTH logo on top. No pop is evident and well executed buckle. Tappers 2mm from lug end to the buckle, I would say that this is slightly better than the ones being offered by Watch Gecko and Spinnaker simply because it is a bit more comfortable. There's probably NBR as part of the compound.

Length: Unknown - Lazy to measure.
Price: Unknown (Last WTS was at 40USD)

















*Conclusion and Winners!*
The verdict is out. I have out this here for those that are not aware of WUS, or just for the sake of completeness. Note that these are my own conclusion and my own personal view. All of the Tropic straps are purchased with my own cost, with the exception of Meraud (& NTH) as it was sent to me for the comparison with the bold statement that "it is the best available in the market". It have no influence to my review as I am reviewing based on my own views and experience with them.

The *best affordable* Tropics is won by the Cheapest Nato Strap TPU variant of their V2 Tropic Strap. Although stiff from out the box, hot water treatment helps with the strap, and since it's thin to begin with, it helps with the pliability. It becomes one of my favorite strap to wear out and about.

The *best P2P (Price to Performance)* is won by Baltic. It comes no surprise, at about double the price of CNS it held well in being not too stiff, yet held up being shiny at the same time. As I prefer it to be shiny and with a 4mm taper, it won over the Watch Gecko.

And the* Overall best* is Meraud (Long). Being soft and super pliable out of the box, great attention to detail and the shiniest of them all it is in my own opinion the best "modern" Tropic strap you can buy today. There are of cause some improvements could be done to the strap and I have shared them to Meraud directly. As to my own opinion the positive of the strap out-weights the negative making it a favourite of them all!

Congrats Stijn of Meraud for making such Tropic Strap available for us.

-_Disclaimer: These are my own views, and may not be the same for everyone. I am this review for my own satisfaction to know what is out there for us watch lovers, as not much strap review has been done in terms of comparison, I'm trying to see if this is a suitable approach albeit being very long winded. I may not have covered everything, but if you have a specific question regarding the straps above, let me know and I'll try to see if I can help.

Thank you_


----------



## theleftwrist

Great review(s) bud. Sorely tempted to go for a Meraud now!

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## ck2k01

Awesome job 

Thanks for sharing all of your insights in such an exhaustive way. Now you just need to add the new Tropic Tropic to the bunch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

You really love your Tropic-style straps! What a comprehensive review.


----------



## liquidtension

ck2k01 said:


> Awesome job
> 
> Thanks for sharing all of your insights in such an exhaustive way. Now you just need to add the new Tropic Tropic to the bunch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha probably not, I now have too many and probably will get rid of a number of them with exception of the 3 that have been highlighted. Based on some feedback I got in the new tropic tropic, it is not that shiny and that is one of my preference that is for it to be shiny.


----------



## liquidtension

theleftwrist said:


> Great review(s) bud. Sorely tempted to go for a Meraud now!
> 
> IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


Hehe it's just a few click of a button.


----------



## liquidtension

kplam said:


> You really love your Tropic-style straps! What a comprehensive review.


Thank you!!


----------



## gmads

Outstanding review! Thank you for all your effort!


----------



## yankeexpress

Fabulous review!


----------



## yankeexpress

OThis is a brand new BLUE Tropic. I also have new orange, green and yellow Tropics


----------



## Nokie

Very well done.

Bet that took some time to put everything together for this post.


----------



## Poorman

Here is my comparison of the Tropic and the Meraud:


These two straps are currently battling it out for number one position among watch enthusiasts! They are both very high quality straps on the top end of the budget for this design. They both look very close to the original design, but where they differ most is in the rubber composition. The Tropic is softer and more pliable, where the Meraud is harder and a little bit stiffer, I personally prefer the softer Tropic rubber that appears to be very durable, at least this is what Tropic promises on their website, they also claim it is the same composition as the ISO straps.

The dimensions are slightly different, and the basket weave texture is slightly different on the Meraud. They both have the similar matt finish on the surface of the strap, but the Meraud’s single keeper seems to be made of a different compound as my example is much more “shiny” than the strap itself. Did I say single keeper, this is another sticking point for me.

The seams along the side of the strap are more evident on the Meraud than the Tropic. The defined seams are a sign of lesser quality moulds, as they appear between the 2 parts of a mould when they are put together and the vulcanized rubber is injected into the cavity between both the upper and the lower mould. The Tropic has “made in Italy” stamped on it, the Meraud has no stamp. I am sure that it didn’t seem relevant to Meraud in this case.

The buckles are very different, the Tropic buckle is brushed, and the Meraud buckle is highly polished. The Meraud strap is offered in regular and large size, the regular I chose may be a little small for my 7 ¼ inch wrist. There is not much strap left to go into the keeper. The Tropic comes only in one size and fits up to an 8 or 9 inch wrist. 
One thing I noticed about the Tropic, the holes have what seems to be positioning grooves, and probably those are to help keep the buckle stay flat on the wrist.

The Price:

The Meraud strap is 45.00 Euros ($49.98 USD) and shipping is an additional 20.00 Euros ($22.21 USD)

The Tropic strap is $79.00 USD , with a 10% coupon code, it is $ 71.10 USD and shipping is an additional $10.00 USD.

So they are both are nearly in the same price range.

The Tropic comes in this vintage inspired packaging; the Meraud comes in a cardboard envelope.

On a scale or 1-10, I would give the Meraud a 6 and Tropic a 8, and this is because the softer and more supple rubber of the Tropic and the seams that appear more defined on the Meraud, otherwise, both are great straps, would I buy another, unless it is at least a $500 watch, I wouldn’t spend this kind of money on a strap.

Dimensions:

Tropic
Long side: 127mm
Buckle side: 85.7 minus the buckle
Taper: 20mm to 15mm

Meraud regular
Long side: 112mm
Buckle side: 73mm minus the buckle
Taper: 20mm to 16mm

All photos, Meraud on the right and Tropic on the left:


----------



## liquidtension

Nokie said:


> Very well done.
> 
> Bet that took some time to put everything together for this post.


Yup.. took quite alot of time and it was reviewed for the entire week. But I wore a few of them for months already..


----------



## liquidtension

Poorman said:


> Here is my comparison of the Tropic and the Meraud:
> 
> These two straps are currently battling it out for number one position among watch enthusiasts! They are both very high quality straps on the top end of the budget for this design. They both look very close to the original design, but where they differ most is in the rubber composition. The Tropic is softer and more pliable, where the Meraud is harder and a little bit stiffer, I personally prefer the softer Tropic rubber that appears to be very durable, at least this is what Tropic promises on their website, they also claim it is the same composition as the ISO straps.
> 
> The dimensions are slightly different, and the basket weave texture is slightly different on the Meraud. They both have the similar matt finish on the surface of the strap, but the Meraud's single keeper seems to be made of a different compound as my example is much more "shiny" than the strap itself. Did I say single keeper, this is another sticking point for me.
> 
> The seams along the side of the strap are more evident on the Meraud than the Tropic. The defined seams are a sign of lesser quality moulds, as they appear between the 2 parts of a mould when they are put together and the vulcanized rubber is injected into the cavity between both the upper and the lower mould. The Tropic has "made in Italy" stamped on it, the Meraud has no stamp. I am sure that it didn't seem relevant to Meraud in this case.
> 
> The buckles are very different, the Tropic buckle is brushed, and the Meraud buckle is highly polished. The Meraud strap is offered in regular and large size, the regular I chose may be a little small for my 7 ¼ inch wrist. There is not much strap left to go into the keeper. The Tropic comes only in one size and fits up to an 8 or 9 inch wrist.
> One thing I noticed about the Tropic, the holes have what seems to be positioning grooves, and probably those are to help keep the buckle stay flat on the wrist.
> 
> The Price:
> 
> The Meraud strap is 45.00 Euros ($49.98 USD) and shipping is an additional 20.00 Euros ($22.21 USD)
> 
> The Tropic strap is $79.00 USD , with a 10% coupon code, it is $ 71.10 USD and shipping is an additional $10.00 USD.
> 
> So they are both are nearly in the same price range.
> 
> The Tropic comes in this vintage inspired packaging; the Meraud comes in a cardboard envelope.
> 
> On a scale or 1-10, I would give the Meraud a 6 and Tropic a 9, and this is because the softer and more supple rubber of the Tropic and the seams that appear more defined on the Meraud, otherwise, both are great straps, would I buy another, unless it is at least a $500 watch, I wouldn't spend this kind of money on a strap.
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> Tropic
> Long side: 127mm
> Buckle side: 85.7 minus the buckle
> Taper: 20mm to 15mm
> 
> Meraud regular
> Long side: 112mm
> Buckle side: 73mm minus the buckle
> Taper: 20mm to 16mm
> 
> All photos, Meraud on the right and Tropic on the left:


Thank you for the comparison. Looks like the patterns are slightly different, since I don't have the tropics and tropics I can't agree or agree with your ratings as well. Maybe in the future when I do get a copy of it.. or when someone loans it to me I would do some comparison from my angle, as different person have different review of it.


----------



## liquidtension

Here's a photo of the Meraud strap in blue!


----------



## Dennis K

Great reviews and a lot of time and effort spent. I'm after a tropic strap and the number of available models is extensive! I think the regular Meraud will suit my small wrist well!

Thanks again.


----------



## darklight111

Awesome review, thank you for your time and effort !


----------



## humphrj

Great review and comparison. I've only had the Uncle Seiko out of the new ones and like that it's a little thicker and makes a modern size watch feel secure on the wrist. 
If you're in the UK I could have sent you my original mod dep tropic to compare against, although it is 18mm. 
What's your IG name? I'm tunokies.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli

I have a couple of NOS curved end, Swiss tropic 22505, 20mm, 112x70 plus buckle
As soon as I can ge the pics to upload, I'll update my advert.


----------



## supawabb

liquidtension, thank you for the very detailed and well written review. This post should have it's own sticky for everyone to see, as it can provide a great deal of help or those searching for a new tropic.


----------



## Jensen_1977

Thanks for the review @liquidtension, good to see. Too bad you weren't able to compare the so called tropic to the Meraud. With all those in hand it would have been the ultimate review.

From what I read my vote would go towards the meraud.


----------



## liquidtension

Thanks guys! Still unfortunate to not have the tropics and the swiss made vintage ones. I do have some vintage "re-issue" otw, that are made after the original company closed down and are made from HK. I don't think those are authentic authentic as the buckle says "Hong Kong". But we'll see when it arrives.


----------



## illumidata

liquidtension said:


> *WARNING: PHOTO HEAVY POST.*
> 
> Recently, I have been collecting and basically searching for the best modern interpretation of the vintage tropic straps made famous in the 1960's. And so far I have 9 that's available in the market.
> 
> Note that the following two straps I wanted to review is not here, first is the original Swiss Tropic Strap that has the following prints on it "Swiss Made" with "MOD" DEP" at the buckle end," Tropic" at the lug end and either ACIER or INOX engraved at the buckle underside .
> 
> The other is the brand's reincarnation, as posted by wornandwound.com as well as a few other threads in the WUS. As most of the straps in this comparison are by my own cost, I do not want to spend additional money on purchasing that at 75USD.
> 
> The following straps are being compared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *From L - R*
> Meraud, Baltic, Dagaz, Cheapest Nato Strap (TPU), Squale, Watch Gecko, Spinnaker, Cheapest Nato Strap (Silicon) and Uncle Seiko. There's a bonus comparison from NTH as well, which the picture is not here as it is a loaned strap from a member of BSHT.
> 
> One thing to note that the strap from Meraud is sent by them as they noticed that I was comparing the straps and wanted my input on it. There is no influence to my review as I am reviewing them based on my own views and experience.
> 
> I have posted these in my IG in the course of 1 week and these are just copies of the reviews + some additional edits thrown here and there.
> 
> Ok let's get along the comparison.
> 
> *Part 1*
> Meraud Tropic Strap (Long)
> The Meraud Tropic Strap was made after many many months of prototyping. Soft, pliable and shiny! Taper is awesome as it tapers right from the lug end by 4mm. I was pretty shock when I first open the packaging because it... So pliable. I do not have the Oris Tropic Strap, but from memory (trying it at the store), I think this could easily beat it. It's thinner, have more shine. The one that was sent by Meraud, is slightly longer for my 6.5inch wrist, but they have w small/regular version! Single keeper for longer strap may cause the strap to have that gap from the picture. Lug end is square but rounded corners. Lug hole gaps are not far apart and fits snugged for my 6.5inch wrist. I have a more in depth review of the Meraud for the shorter variant below.
> Length: 85/125mm
> Price: € 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 2*
> Squale Tropic Strap
> Probably the only tropic strap in the list that looks different from the rest. Made for their 1521 and 1545 range with 20mm. Squale or Gnonom didn't mentioned what type of rubber it is made apart from Type II (?). I am assuming it is some sort of synthetic rubber. I actually had to return this back because in order to achieve some shine, it is wrap with a thin sheen of plastic. In my 2nd use it started to peel. Apart from that you can see very obvious in the pictures that it is a dust and lint magnet. I wipe it down a few times a day cause of this.
> The buckle stands for this as it have a very nice engraving with the Von Buren logo. The end of the long side of the strap have a plastic buckle that you can push it into the strap holes which makes it have clean look when being worn. The only issue with this is that putting that part of the strap through the keepers is a bit cumbersome. The strap tapers nicely by 4mm and have gives a aesthetic when pairing it with milsub.
> Length: 115/75mm
> Price: 72 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 3*
> Baltic Tropic Strap.
> As big fan the Baltic Aquascaphe, when they first announced that their Tropic Strap are being sold separately and wanting a good one I ordered one.
> When I first took it out from the packaging, which came with its own spring bars, which has medium thickness the strap lug holds fits its perfectly however it does not come with double shoulder and seems to not fit any of my NTH. This is similar with the vintage tropic strap, it comes with shoulder-less spring bars and slightly thicker than usual. Lucky I have extra spring bars. The softness of the rubber is somewhere in between being soft and stiff at the same time. Seems to break in after a few wears which is awesome as I have tried some that requires hot water or long wear to confront to the wrist. I quite like how the lug ends have a slight curve so it have a cleaner, modern look to it, as compared to the vintage. It has shine, but no where close to Meraud tropics.
> 
> A few things to note is it is a single keeper, which pattern only is only outward facing, the sides and back of the keeper does not have any pattern. The perforated holes here are NOT diamond and is round instead. I'm not sure if this is a conscious decision or not. It doesn't bother me much. There is also a noticeable pop at the buckle, it keeps popping out no matter how many times I push it in. This could be due that the the buckle is flat and doesn't curve.
> Tapers down from 20mm to 16mm at the buckle.
> Length: 80/120mm
> Price: 34 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 4*
> Uncle Seiko
> Probably the one that most people have because it was one of the first that did a reinvention of the Tropic Strap, this is longest ownership of a Tropic Strap but probably also used for less than 10 times.
> When I first got it, I tried it and realized it's too stiff to strap it. Having a BC strap, I used that instead, however after a while I realized that I probably need to do the hot water/ice treatment of it. If you are not aware of this "method", it is by placing the strap in a coffee cup, then pouring steaming hot water and letting it be for 5 mins, then draining it and putting in ice water. I had to do it for 3 rounds to finally get it behave. This is my personal preference, the thickness may not be for everyone as the lug end measures about 3.3mm, the tapper of strap is not my favourite part of the strap because it starts at the mid end of the strap and only tapers by 2mm. I love a good taper and softness.
> The buckle had a make over and I quite like it, a simple diver type buckle however there's a pop to it and may stick out a bit but not as bad as Baltic.
> 
> Single keeper and like the Baltic the pattern is only on the outer facing part. I have a hard time strapping it up because if the keeper is closer to buckle the fins gets stuck pulling in through and I have to make the the keeper is slide back to be further from the buckle. Lug ends are rounded edges which gives bit more cleaner look, it is similar to Baltic. .
> The strap holes are slightly further apart than I would prefer that it suffers from the too tight or loose conundrum. I have decided to wear it looser instead, but my preference is to be snugged.
> 
> All in all, it looks great on a Seiko Diver or any bigger case watches. There's is some shine on it similar to Baltic, but not as shiny as Meraud.
> Length: 78/128mm
> Price: 39 UD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 5*
> Cheapest Nato Strap (TPU)
> As to the name of the tropic suggest, this is the TPU version. It was recently released from their v.2 version. This is kinda of a dark horse for me, as TPU is not really known to be a very pliable rubber. Knowing what to expect from the start, I gave it a good hot water treatment, which curved the rubber nicely to confront to the wrist. The stiffness never bothered me after that.
> A big plus point for this for me is the much bigger perforated holes, which gives a sportier look. Also with a double keeper that has a vintage touch, it helps to keep the slack from the longer part in place. Also note that the lug size is not 20mm, it is probably about 19.7mm, this feels like a conscious decision cause the strap is quite stiff it is quite difficult if to remove without a small gap especially if the case does not have drilled lugs. Dust and lint free!
> The fins on the side are also bigger and more prominent than the others that I reviewed. Buckle is simple and doesn't pop, which is a good point for me. .
> Shine is similar between Baltic and Uncle Seiko with Meraud being the shiniest.
> Length: 74/187mm
> Price:15.95 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 6*
> Spinnaker Oahu Tropic Strap
> 
> I got a recommendation from one of the fellow followers on IG about this strap.Having own the Watch Gecko Zuludiver version of the tropic strap, it came to my surprise that both of these straps are similar, down to the buckle. Made out on Nitrile Rubber(NBR) no doubt gives a very very soft and pliability feel. This comes with a sacrifice of not having any shine making it looking a bit dull. Tapering at only 2mm, I can say that it is not trying to replicate a vintage tropic, but having its own version of it.
> 
> A plus point is that it has two keepers for those that prefers this but no pattern are on it, just plain jane keepers. Comes with a slightly bigger perforation holes, because of the slightly dull finishing it doesn't give a very prominent diamond pattern. Buckle is excellent albeit being a bit big, but no pop is evident. Holes does not line up to the pattern.
> Length: 75/120 mm
> Price: 50 USD
> Unless you're a fan of the brand. Watch Gecko is retailing at 34 USD for about the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 7*
> 
> Meraud Tropic (Regular)
> In part 1, I spoke about the longer variant (measuring at 125/85mm), the regular version is measured at 112/73mm which is more suitable for wrist sizes from 6 - 7 inches. My wrist measures about 6.5 inches.
> 
> There is a slight variant between the regular and large versions. It seems that the regular length has the holes aligned with the diamond pattern perfectly, as you can see in the pictures. The large variant aligns towards the end of the strap only. None of the re-issues, re-invented tropic straps does this right. not even Oris.
> 
> As Meraud informed in WUS, and to me that due to the mold used for the regular version it have influence on how the shine appears, hence the regular variant have a slightly muted shine as compared to the large variant, as the large for a 6.5" is not too long and still wearable. I have included additional pictures, that the buckle have the "ACIER INOX" engraving at the underside of the buckle. This is a small detail, but in the vintage piece this is also engraved, but it's either ACIER or INOX; or even ITALY STAINLESS STEEL.
> 
> I have asked on what was used to made the strap, as it's a custom mixture of rubber compound used, it is not made known what is the exact mixture to obtain the shine and softness it gives. Buckle has no pop, and engraving is above average. Perforated holes are slightly further to each other than the large version.
> 
> Also something may other may have overlooked, the strap is not flat on the top side, there's a curve to it similar to a calf leather strap. This small details makes a difference in giving shine due to not having it flat.
> 
> Still one or the best "modern re-issue" of Tropic Straps. This is my own feedback and not influence in anyway as my feedback are based on my use of the straps and how I feel.
> 
> Length: 73/112mm
> Price: € 40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Part 8
> 
> Dagaz Tropic Strap
> 
> I was on the fence of reviewing this, maybe because it was too stiff to strap on. Probably the stiffest of the bunch - hence there is only one way to get it to behave. Which is with the hot-water cup treatment. I went on doing it twice on it 5 mins hot, 5 mins iced. And as expected, it was curved. The next question is - probably not so good in a watch sleeve. .
> Having the same shine as Baltic, Uncle Seiko, and CNS (TPU), the lug holes are separated nicely to be worn on my 6.5 inch wrist that does not fit too tight or too loose.
> 
> Perforated holes are slightly bigger similar with the CNS (TPU), and somehow aligns nicely to the diamond/waffle/weave pattern. Lug holes are able to take in fat spring bars. No lint of dust evident on this tropic. Tapers at only 2mm.
> 
> Two keepers is a nice choice since the strap is slightly longer measuring at 80/130mm. However, keeper have pattern on the outer side of the it only, looks like many manufacturers does it this way with the exception of Meraud having the pattern around the keeper.
> 
> A positive side is the buckle; as it is a remake of a vintage Seiko buckle made in the 60's (ref ZLM01 buckle). A slight pop is evident due to the size of the buckle, but it does not concern me. This is currently retailing at 29.99 USD.
> 
> Length: 80/130mm
> Price: 29.99 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 9*
> Watch Gecko Vintage Tropic Strap
> This is a shorter review because it is similar to the Spinnaker version, so I will state the differences.
> 
> I have ordered this when they the reviews started to come out, wearing it off and on for the last few months. Very similar to the Spinnaker Tropic Strap I reviewed in Part 6. Most that have been said, is similar to the Watch Gecko, down to the feel and buckle with the exception of the below.
> 
> A few differences is the buckle engraving, length of the 20mm is at 70/120mm vs Spinnaker at 75/120mm, thickness is slightly thicker at 4mm - 2.4mm vs Spinnaker at 3.5mm - 2.5mm and the price, as Watch Gecko is retailing at 34USD vs 50USD by Spinnaker. I would assume this is due to the volume or other reasons related to BC that might cause the big variance in price. Watch Gecko also has a slightly tropical pineapple scent, not many enjoy this but I quite like it. Reminds me of the beach.
> 
> Length: 70/120mm
> Price: 34 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Part 10*
> Cheapest Nato Strap (V2-Silicon)
> Apart from all that was reviewed, there must be at least one silicon tropics for those are wondering. As silicon comes; any sort of silicon based rubber used in straps is known to be a dust and lint magnet. This is no surprised for this strap.
> 
> Being only at 9.95USD, and currently on discount for only 3.95USD, as CNS have decided to revamp the entire tropic line up to be remade into TPU since it's more successful than silicon. In terms of styling it is the same as as my Part 5 review as it is using the same mold with the exceptions of the material. Which is also have the a matte finishing due to it being silicon.
> 
> If you're looking for a strap for trashing or want something comfy to swim and don't care about dust and lint on it; you should think about this
> 
> Length: 70/117mm
> Price: 3.95 USD!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Part 11 - *BONUS!!!
> NTH Tropic Strap
> This is a bonus review as I managed to get hold of an NTH Tropic Strap. This is currently not on sale, as it was sold together with the release of the NTH Azores back in 2016. Maybe Doc will re-make this? I don't know. A fellow #BSHT member loaned this to me for this review, and I will returning it back.
> 
> What comes as no surprise knowing how well Doc executes his watches, is that this tropic strap feels like a real rubber compound, without it being any sort of lint and dust magnet.
> Without much shine to it as compared to Meraud, it wears very comfortable as the rubber is slightly more stretchy, the prorated holes does not line up and comes with two keepers without any pattern.
> 
> The buckle finishing is above average as it's brushed with a nice deep engraving of the NTH logo on top. No pop is evident and well executed buckle. Tappers 2mm from lug end to the buckle, I would say that this is slightly better than the ones being offered by Watch Gecko and Spinnaker simply because it is a bit more comfortable. There's probably NBR as part of the compound.
> 
> Length: Unknown - Lazy to measure.
> Price: Unknown (Last WTS was at 40USD)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Conclusion and Winners!*
> The verdict is out. I have out this here for those that are not aware of WUS, or just for the sake of completeness. Note that these are my own conclusion and my own personal view. All of the Tropic straps are purchased with my own cost, with the exception of Meraud (& NTH) as it was sent to me for the comparison with the bold statement that "it is the best available in the market". It have no influence to my review as I am reviewing based on my own views and experience with them.
> 
> The *best affordable* Tropics is won by the Cheapest Nato Strap TPU variant of their V2 Tropic Strap. Although stiff from out the box, hot water treatment helps with the strap, and since it's thin to begin with, it helps with the pliability. It becomes one of my favorite strap to wear out and about.
> 
> The *best P2P (Price to Performance)* is won by Baltic. It comes no surprise, at about double the price of CNS it held well in being not too stiff, yet held up being shiny at the same time. As I prefer it to be shiny and with a 4mm taper, it won over the Watch Gecko.
> 
> And the* Overall best* is Meraud (Long). Being soft and super pliable out of the box, great attention to detail and the shiniest of them all it is in my own opinion the best "modern" Tropic strap you can buy today. There are of cause some improvements could be done to the strap and I have shared them to Meraud directly. As to my own opinion the positive of the strap out-weights the negative making it a favourite of them all!
> 
> Congrats Stijn of Meraud for making such Tropic Strap available for us.
> 
> -_Disclaimer: These are my own views, and may not be the same for everyone. I am this review for my own satisfaction to know what is out there for us watch lovers, as not much strap review has been done in terms of comparison, I'm trying to see if this is a suitable approach albeit being very long winded. I may not have covered everything, but if you have a specific question regarding the straps above, let me know and I'll try to see if I can help.
> 
> Thank you_


Legendary post! Thank you so much for doing this... a Baltic and Meraud are definitely on my radar. 
Great photos as well.

watch addict in recovery


----------



## liquidtension

illumidata said:


> [Legendary post! Thank you so much for doing this... a Baltic and Meraud are definitely on my radar.
> Great photos as well.
> 
> watch addict in recovery


Thanks man! A lot of work, but quite fun as well. Hope it'll help with people's choices as well. You'll won't go wrong with both or any of the top 3 I've listed. Depending on what you are looking at and as well as price.


----------



## stijn_b

liquidtension said:


> Here's a photo of the Meraud strap in blue!
> View attachment 14394179


Thanks a lot for taking your time to review, the awesome pics and the great write up!


----------



## liquidtension

stijn_b said:


> Thanks a lot for taking your time to review, the awesome pics and the great write up!


You're welcome my friend! Great work on the strap. Top notch product and service!


----------



## dayandnight

Out of all the tropic straps I've purchased Méraud tropic feels super comfy and soft.looks great too..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

dayandnight said:


> Out of all the tropic straps I've purchased Méraud tropic feels super comfy and soft.looks great too..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! I love it!


----------



## illumidata

I can now also confirm the Méraud tropic is excellent. Like a second skin.

Be warned though, if you visit their site you may end up with more than a strap.







In for a penny...


----------



## Tanjecterly

I second (or third?) the excellence of the Meraud strap.


----------



## liquidtension

illumidata said:


> I can now also confirm the Méraud tropic is excellent. Like a second skin.
> 
> Be warned though, if you visit their site you may end up with more than a strap.
> View attachment 14407091
> 
> In for a penny...


lol dude.. how's the piece? heard good case finishing on this.


----------



## illumidata

liquidtension said:


> lol dude.. how's the piece? heard good case finishing on this.



It's really excellent, has that super fine brush texture that doesn't show the lines, and these beautiful twisted chamfers on the lugs.
Lots of other nuances, the bezel, fantastic crown action, top lume and of course the dial.








watch addict in recovery
Edit: quick pic.


----------



## liquidtension

illumidata said:


> It's really excellent, has that super fine brush texture that doesn't show the lines, and these beautiful twisted chamfers on the lugs.
> Lots of other nuances, the bezel, fantastic crown action, top lume and of course the dial.
> 
> watch addict in recovery


Very nice one there. It is currently in my radar.. but I know there's some surprise coming out from Stijn in the future...


----------



## Chronopolis

Holy shmackaroony!
Awesome review.

I never knew I needed or wanted a Tropic... thinking, "Meh, just another rubber strap stamped with diamonds on em."
And now? Must get one toot sweet!! ;-!


----------



## illumidata

liquidtension said:


> Very nice one there. It is currently in my radar.. but I know there's some surprise coming out from Stijn in the future...


I'll definitely be looking out for whatever he has planned next...

watch addict in recovery


----------



## liquidtension

illumidata said:


> I'll definitely be looking out for whatever he has planned next...
> 
> watch addict in recovery


me too. Stijn is one the hardest working brand owner around and very very helpful and knowledgeable. Im sure his next project will probably give the microbrand industry something that it needs.


----------



## liquidtension

Chronopolis said:


> Holy shmackaroony!
> Awesome review.
> 
> I never knew I needed or wanted a Tropic... thinking, "Meh, just another rubber strap stamped with diamonds on em."
> And now? Must get one toot sweet!! ;-!


you'll never know what you need until you see what you need.....


----------



## illumidata

Quick postscript: if anyone needs a decent buckle for their tropic of choice with the right design to stay flush with the strap...I recommend this.









Watch Addict In Recovery


----------



## liquidtension

Coming soon, the tropic comparison between the two kings.


----------



## Tanjecterly

This must be getting an expensive hobby for Liquidtension but I do appreciate the evaluation!


----------



## longstride

Well done, I have the CNS, some original Tropics and an Uncle Seiko - I tend to agree with your overall conclusions (though I know nothing about the Meraud), the CNS is very hard to beat $$ wise, and if you break one you won’t be too upset.

I wonder has anyone had a chance to wear/review the new 'Tropic' branded strap that has recently come onto the market?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

longstride said:


> Well done, I have the CNS, some original Tropics and an Uncle Seiko - I tens to agree with your overall conclusions (though I know nothinhg about the Meraud), the CNS is very hard to beat and if you break it you wont be too upset.
> 
> I wonder has anyone had a chance to wear/review the new 'Tropic' branded strap that has recently come onto the market?


See OP's post #39. Coming soon. I have both the Meraud & the new Tropic & find them to be comparable, but I'm not an expert on tropic straps (or rubber straps in general).


----------



## liquidtension

Tanjecterly said:


> This must be getting an expensive hobby for Liquidtension but I do appreciate the evaluation!


Both straps are sent by individual company for my comparison and review.


----------



## liquidtension

Here it is. The comparison entry between the two Kings. The Meraud Tropic Strap(long variant) and the Original Tropic Strap reissue. I will address both as Meraud and Reissue.

Take note that both of the straps was sent to me for review and comparison. My review are for from my own, and for my own preference. Others may have other preferences, but for this review they are mine.









Both straps are very closely similar, as they could come from the similar mold but I cannot be certain since I am just reviewing the end product. They also have the same taper of 20mm to 16mm. The length for each them is similar as well. Meraud listed their length in the website as 125/85mm while the Reissue listed them by total length and usable length of 210mm and 185mm.








*Shine*
For shine, different people have different preference. Some would prefer more shine, while others do not. Both straps variant have slightly different type of shine. 
Meraud have a deeper shine finishing with the flat part of the pattern while the Reissue have more shine on the pattern part of the strap. Both are slightly the same, depending on what your preference are. The Reissue have a more silky shine like a "hologram-ish" look, while Meraud have a deeper shine.








*Softness*
In terms of the softness, the Reissue is a few notch more softer than the Meraud. Being super-super soft out of the box. So soft that you won't feel it on your wrist, this may be good or bad. But I prefer it softer. The Meraud in other hand is also soft, but it's a slightly different feel of "softness". If you have handled the Oris Tropic, you will know what I mean. It's the type of "dense" softness. The Meraud is slightly thicker than the Reissue as well, but it is by a slight margin and does not affect me.








*Buckle*
The buckle for both is very different, the Meraud has a polished finishing with a negative type engraving of the brand, it looks and feel top notch however, it looks slightly more dressy type of buckle. The Reissue have a brushed finishing and feels of a high-quality material. The Reissue's buckle is slightly smaller too. The Meraud when being worn doesn't pop out and sits quite flush with the strap, but the Reissue have an obvious pop to it.








The underside of the buckle for the Meraud says "ACIER INOX", while the Reissue does not have any engraving. This is a slight detail that gives the Meraud a bit of touch that homages the original Swiss Tropic Strap.

*Keeper*
The Meraud comes with only keeper, in the picture you will see two because I have two of the Meraud strap and re-use it on it because the long variant (the one in this review) have a slightly too long strap for my 6.5" wrist. And because of that two keepers would be better. Meraud would add in another keeper for more usability. The Reissue comes with two keeper by default and this is a good choice because for smaller wrist, it would benefit better.








*Underside*
The underside of the straps are similar with the printing of each of the strap. If you're a fan of the original Swiss Tropic Strap, the Reissue shows you what is mean of owning an Original Tropic of having this print. As only looking pictures and drooling at them, having in on in hand as a Reissue feels like an honor.

So now that's done. How does it feel on the wrist. Both are excellent with the Reissue feels better, of course due of the softness. However, there are some caveats.

But firstly, let's see some pictures.
Reissue







Meraud







*Lug End*
The Reissue seems to have the end-lugs slightly shorter than the Meraud - which causes the lug-end to pop out as from the picture. While the Meraud's lug end seems bit longer, which avoids the lug end from popping out. This is just due to the watch's lug hole distance to the case. Both watches have the same case design. If it's not the case, the Meraud would be popping out the same as the Reissue. While the Meraud is slightly curved at the end, I think both of them could be more rounded edge, like for example the Baltic or CNS. It gives it a bit more cleaner look, however note that this is if due to how the Original is and how it takes cue from it.

Now it comes to the question of which is better, I would same they are the same as I state the difference between both - both have their goods and bad which weights out to the same. It's up to the manufacturers to constantly improve their product if they see deem so. I wear both of them equally the same.

Thank you.


----------



## parv

liquidtension said:


> Here it is. The comparison entry between the two Kings. The Meraud Tropic Strap(long variant) and the Original Tropic Strap reissue. I will address both as Meraud and Reissue.
> 
> Take note that both of the straps was sent to me for review and comparison.
> ...


How much do each cost including any taxes & shipping to USA?


----------



## humphrj

Great update on the tropic shootout liquidtension. Thank you. 
I think if 'Tropic' themselves cleaned up the lug end of the strap to appear less dramatic when the watch is actually on the wrist it would be better. My original 18mm vintage tropic is curved at the lug and although you do see the moulding it doesn't appear as dramatic as on the new one from 'Tropic'.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb

Just thought I would throw this one in the mix... just came across it this morning, made for Techne Instruments.

Tropique Rubber Strap (20 mm) ? Techné Instruments


----------



## liquidtension

parv said:


> How much do each cost including any taxes & shipping to USA?


I am not sure for USA, I'm based in SEA, hence my charges are different with yours. I think for USA the shipping is cheaper.


----------



## liquidtension

humphrj said:


> Great update on the tropic shootout liquidtension. Thank you.
> I think if 'Tropic' themselves cleaned up the lug end of the strap to appear less dramatic when the watch is actually on the wrist it would be better. My original 18mm vintage tropic is curved at the lug and although you do see the moulding it doesn't appear as dramatic as on the new one from 'Tropic'.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Agreed. I heard that Zodiac tropic does this right, but it's abit too expensive for one. Baltic and CNS also does a curve lug-end which is visually better.


----------



## liquidtension

supawabb said:


> Just thought I would throw this one in the mix... just came across it this morning, made for Techne Instruments.
> 
> Tropique Rubber Strap (20 mm) ? Techné Instruments


Ah thanks for that. I did take a look, and judging from the picture it looks ok. The keepers have no pattern just like the spinnaker and watch gecko.


----------



## longstride

Thank you luiquidtension a nice follow up on your original review - Kudos.


----------



## liquidtension

longstride said:


> Thank you luiquidtension a nice follow up on your original review - Kudos.


thanks mate! it concludes the available straps generally. There's one more that i'm curious, it's the zodiac one. But it's too expensive.. Anyone have experience with it, please do share your experience.


----------



## bricem13

CNS looks nice but the ends are badly molded on the sides... I would not recommend it

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

bricem13 said:


> CNS looks nice but the ends are badly molded on the sides... I would not recommend it
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


I think for the price (15USD) excluding discounts. It's pretty good for what you pay. I don't expect alot from this price, but for the price it's pretty decent!


----------



## tinman143

Nice work. Bravo

I’m an owner of the NTH and it’s pretty darn comfortable.


----------



## bricem13

liquidtension said:


> I think for the price (15USD) excluding discounts. It's pretty good for what you pay. I don't expect alot from this price, but for the price it's pretty decent!


Sure but it a mold story... In the end it would not cost more to have correct mold. On top cns admits a 1mm tolerance as normal... Don't ask how i know

So here too expensive for what you get to my minds.

Lobtime has btw a pretty nice vintage sport model.

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## longstride

I think that someone is doing a re release of the Tropic 'Sport' model also...

















This is an original on my Sinn 103.


----------



## liquidtension

longstride said:


> I think that someone is doing a re release of the Tropic 'Sport' model also...
> 
> View attachment 14551285
> 
> 
> View attachment 14551287
> 
> 
> This is an original on my Sinn 103.


looks very nice. is this lobtime's release or it's someone else? I have the tropic sport from CNS and it's decent.


----------



## dennisbible

duplicate post


----------



## dennisbible

liquidtension said:


> looks very nice. is this lobtime's release or it's someone else? I have the tropic sport from CNS and it's decent.
> View attachment 14551893


Is this the CNS TPU or silicone version of the tropic sport?? Can you elaborate on "decent"? On a side note that Squale is a strap monster.


----------



## liquidtension

dennisbible said:


> liquidtension said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks very nice. is this lobtime's release or it's someone else? I have the tropic sport from CNS and it's decent.
> View attachment 14551893
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the CNS TPU or silicone version of the tropic sport?? Can you elaborate on "decent"? On a side note that Squale is a strap monster.
Click to expand...

It's TPU. It's decent because it has the shine, taper and price point. Slightly stiff from receiving but I used hot water treatment on it as to my review mentioned. It's thicker than I would like but I'm ok with it. It still gives the look I like. Cannot compare to the vintage one which I have one. Worlds apart.


----------



## longstride

Hello liquidtension my Tropic Sport in an original from Tropic probably from the late 60's or 70's.



liquidtension said:


> looks very nice. is this lobtime's release or it's someone else? I have the tropic sport from CNS and it's decent.
> View attachment 14551893


----------



## liquidtension

longstride said:


> Hello liquidtension my Tropic Sport in an original from Tropic probably from the late 60's or 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> liquidtension said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks very nice. is this lobtime's release or it's someone else? I have the tropic sport from CNS and it's decent.
> View attachment 14551893
Click to expand...

Very nice. I have a 19mm one used for my tradition skin diver and currently looking for a 20mm one.


----------



## supawabb

liquidtension said:


> Ah thanks for that. I did take a look, and judging from the picture it looks ok. The keepers have no pattern just like the spinnaker and watch gecko.


How about this one...

https://enoksenwatches.com/collecti.../enoksen-tropic-rubber-watch-strap-20mm-black


----------



## kplam

I always get a bit wary when they list silicone as the material. No matter what people say, it always seems to adhere to some dust.



supawabb said:


> How about this one...
> 
> https://enoksenwatches.com/collecti.../enoksen-tropic-rubber-watch-strap-20mm-black


----------



## supawabb

kplam said:


> I always get a bit wary when they list silicone as the material. No matter what people say, it always seems to adhere to some dust.


Fair call. The title/name of the strap said rubber. I went to the description after reading your post and they call it silicone rubber. Not sure if it is more silicone or more rubber, but yes, definitely dust magnets.


----------



## COPO

IMO the Tropic bands in the late 60’s and early 70’s were junk. I was buying 1 every couple of months for my Caravelle automatic dive watch because they would crack on the non buckle end in the area where it was buckled. If I knew that ahead of time I would’ve bought the original band with the watch rather than getting 2 tropic bands in exchange for leaving the SS bracelet behind.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

Thanks OP, I finally got around to finish reading this whole thread. Good job Bro. :-!


----------



## liquidtension

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Thanks OP, I finally got around to finish reading this whole thread. Good job Bro. :-!


Thanks buddy!   Appreciate it!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan

liquidtension said:


> Thanks buddy!   Appreciate it!


You're welcome Bro. :-!


----------



## ed335d

Good work! Would be really interesting to see the original sport, star, ‘weave’ & 2000 pitched against these


----------



## ed335d

Good work! Would be really interesting to see the original sport, star, ‘weave’ & 2000 pitched against these


----------



## Styles Bitchley

This is a fantastic thread. Huge thanks to the OP for the time spent doing this. After reading a few months ago, I was all set to snap up a Meraud tropic - only to discover they're out of stock and strangely they list "End of September" as when they expect new stock. My assumption is that this was meant to be September 2019, so I wrote to them to ask. No response. Anyone know if Meraud is still in business? Maybe it's just not a priority for them.

Also, as others have said, it'd be great to hear how the Synchron Tropic stacks up. At double the price of the more expensive options here, it would need to be pretty darn impressive.


----------



## WatchObsession

For all UK & Europe members, we are now an official stockists of Tropic Straps, should be on the website very soon.


----------



## Peteagus

Styles *****ley said:


> This is a fantastic thread. Huge thanks to the OP for the time spent doing this. After reading a few months ago, I was all set to snap up a Meraud tropic - only to discover they're out of stock and strangely they list "End of September" as when they expect new stock. My assumption is that this was meant to be September 2019, so I wrote to them to ask. No response. Anyone know if Meraud is still in business? Maybe it's just not a priority for them.
> 
> Also, as others have said, it'd be great to hear how the Synchron Tropic stacks up. At double the price of the more expensive options here, it would need to be pretty darn impressive.


I sent Meraud a message on IG, and got a quick response that they are back in stock, he just needs to update the webshop. This was about two weeks ago, but it wasn't updated as far as I can tell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

I msged Meraud too but no reply... I suggest to wait, or get the Baltic one (it's pretty good for the price)


----------



## Angler

I wanted a Meraud but settled with purchasing a Baltic. I'm going to put it on a YEMA Superman. It's half the price of the YEMA which is a stiff TPU rubber. Hope it works out... This was a great diver watch band review. Thank you very much. Lately, it seems that a person can't trust the Amazon reviews.


----------



## liquidtension

Baltic is good enough  I think zodiac one is a good candidate based on what I've heard. Just that it's the most expensive of the current available in the market.


----------



## ChuckW

Angler said:


> I wanted a Meraud but settled with purchasing a Baltic. I'm going to put it on a YEMA Superman. It's half the price of the YEMA which is a stiff TPU rubber. Hope it works out... This was a great diver watch band review. Thank you very much. Lately, it seems that a person can't trust the Amazon reviews.


I hadn't heard of the Baltic tropic strap before, so I looked at the website. 120 x 70mm seems awfully short, at least for me. I got one of the Borealis tropic straps and it's very good. Quite supple and comfortable, ample length, and it's not silicone. The only fault I can find is the cheap looking buckle, but for $30 shipped...


----------



## liquidtension

ChuckW said:


> I hadn't heard of the Baltic tropic strap before, so I looked at the website. 120 x 70mm seems awfully short, at least for me. I got one of the Borealis tropic straps and it's very good. Quite supple and comfortable, ample length, and it's not silicone. The only fault I can find is the cheap looking buckle, but for $30 shipped...


That looks good for the price. Yes I agree the baltic one is slightly shorter for some if you have >7" wrist.

If you can - try hunting down the tropic sports strap, the original one. Once in a while it'll appear in the market.


----------



## gmads

WatchObsession said:


> For all UK & Europe members, we are now an official stockists of Tropic Straps, should be on the website very soon.


Maybe you've got a little more info than the general public get - any idea when the 22mm straps will be available? Esp. in colors?


----------



## WatchObsession

gmads said:


> Maybe you've got a little more info than the general public get - any idea when the 22mm straps will be available? Esp. in colors?


Nothing planned as far as we are aware at the moment but will update WUS when we know


----------



## sirjohnk

Great thread!

Thought I would throw in my 2 cents. I conducted a similar but much less comprehensive version of the OP's comparison last year. My verdict came out in favour of the Watch Gecko tropic strap. A few of the reasons (in case this is helpful to others):

My wrists are only about 6.75" and I found that most of the tropics on the market are just too long for me to wear comfortably. The 130 tail piece on many of them is too much to have flapping around IMHO. As others have noted, this one is a little shorter. Also, whilst I realize that a 4mm taper down to 16mm is in line with the original Tropics of the 60's / 70's, I find I always prefer an 18mm buckle on a 20mm strap. Love the softness of the rubber on this one as well. 
The only nit I have with it is that I wish the perforations in the strap started closer to the watch head. I'd prefer if the inch of textured but unperforated strap next to the watch be reduced.

Bonus: One benefit of the softness of the Watch Gecko tropic strap is that it can easily be squeezed into 19mm lugs... and upon realizing this I found that a tropic strap could really give a new lease on life to my Speedmaster FOIS :-!


----------



## Angler

Chuck W... You might be right about the length of the Baltic strap being too short. I just measured one of my current straps and the Baltic will be a tight fit. I should have measured twice and purchased once. I will let you know if it works on my YEMA with my 7.5-inch wrist.


----------



## Styles Bitchley

Peteagus said:


> I sent Meraud a message on IG, and got a quick response that they are back in stock, he just needs to update the webshop. This was about two weeks ago, but it wasn't updated as far as I can tell.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The site still says September. Tried messaging them on IG but no response yet. You'd think they would want to take our $$.

Does anyone have experience with the original tropic and feel it's with the significant premium?


----------



## agentdaffy007

Meraud just does not care to reply or update. Hopefully they will update their site soon enough.


----------



## Peteagus

Here's the new (?) topic from Borealis. The quality is fantastic, good taper, keepers and hardware and some nice color choices. But way too long for wrists under 7".










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Angler

I just received my Baltic strap and installed it on my Yema Superman quartz. It just barely fits my wrist. I'm on the third hole from the end. Maybe it will soften up and stretch a little. I would trade Pete (above) for the Borealis but mine is black. I think that my wrist needs to be remeasured. 
BTW: The Baltic strap is very nice and a great value for the price. It took two weeks for delivery to Dallas, TX from France. When you are used to instant delivery from Amazon that seemed slow...but really isn't bad.


----------



## Angler

Baltic emailed a questionnaire regarding their service. I replied that I had not yet received the ordered strap and that the package tracking showed it stuck in process. After sending that email, the strap appeared in my next mail delivery. Today Baltic responded that they were sorry for the delay and would send a replacement strap. Their package tracking of the initial order also showed it stuck... My wife just informed me that somehow the zip code had been written over on the package. That probably caused some delay.
Baltic customer service was very quick and responsive. I have just emailed to let them know that I had received the initial order. I will let you know how they want it to be handled but wow that is good service. I'm going to look into what else they have to offer. Very impressed by their service!!!


----------



## Angler

Baltic emailed a questionnaire regarding their service. I replied that I had not yet received the ordered strap and that the package tracking showed it stuck in process. After sending that email, the strap appeared in my next mail delivery. Today Baltic responded that they were sorry for the delay and would send a replacement strap. Their package tracking of the initial order also showed it stuck... My wife just informed me that somehow the zip code had been written over on the package. That probably caused some delay.
Baltic customer service was very quick and responsive. I have just emailed to let them know that I had received the initial order. I will let you know how they want it to be handled but wow that is good service. I'm going to look into what else they have to offer. Very impressed by their service!!!


----------



## canyon56

Thanks for this comprehensive and helpful review.


----------



## Angler

Baltic sent me a replacement when they heard that I had not received the ordered item. The very day they resent a strap the original order appeared. The zip code had been written over and caused the delay in delivery. The second strap then arrived. I notified baltic and they want me to send back the second strap at my expense. I'm going to send it back but am loosing money in this deal.


----------



## ryan850

Angler said:


> Baltic sent me a replacement when they heard that I had not received the ordered item. The very day they resent a strap the original order appeared. The zip code had been written over and caused the delay in delivery. The second strap then arrived. I notified baltic and they want me to send back the second strap at my expense. I'm going to send it back but am loosing money in this deal.


That doesn't sound like it benefits anyone. You lose and Baltic loses for poor customer service perception.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbarmash

Great write up. I was hoping that you might have found one for 23mm watches. Sadly none. Ah well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gejay

Indeed good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

Thanks guys! I have one more tropic en-route but due to the current situation it's stuck in Korea since March 6.


----------



## VoyTirando

liquidtension said:


> That looks good for the price. Yes I agree the baltic one is slightly shorter for some if you have >7" wrist.
> 
> If you can - try hunting down the tropic sports strap, the original one. Once in a while it'll appear in the market.
> View attachment 14880459


I fully agree, and would love to find another backup for this one - found in Ontario via the famous auction site - when it surely croaks some day. The texture is awesome, the look so cool. Here's mine, attached.


----------



## James88

Thank you! Awesome job!


----------



## liquidtension

VoyTirando said:


> I fully agree, and would love to find another backup for this one - found in Ontario via the famous auction site - when it surely croaks some day. The texture is awesome, the look so cool. Here's mine, attached.


Very nice. Yes... I think mine is still ok i have both in 19mm and 20mm.. Doesn't look like it's "stressed" up only if there will be an "reissue" of it many people mistaken it as a leather strap..


----------



## ilkerhos

Why aren't there any 22mm tropic straps around? I am trying to find one for my longines legend diver but there aren't many options, except from uncle seiko and zuludiver. 

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## liquidtension

ilkerhos said:


> Why aren't there any 22mm tropic straps around? I am trying to find one for my longines legend diver but there aren't many options, except from uncle seiko and zuludiver.
> 
> SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Not sure why is this, there's not much demand for 22mm tropics - mostly only 20mm..


----------



## liquidtension

Here are some new contenders
Squale released a new piece 50 ATMOS Luminoso, with a tropic strap. The strap is sold separately in Gnonom and looks quite promising.
Joseph Bonnie have released a new version of their tropic straps, but sold out. You can get it via NOS time.


----------



## ilkerhos

Thanks for the great review. 
Is there a coupon for the tropic or the meraud? 

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## ilkerhos

Poorman said:


> Here is my comparison of the Tropic and the Meraud:
> 
> These two straps are currently battling it out for number one position among watch enthusiasts! They are both very high quality straps on the top end of the budget for this design. They both look very close to the original design, but where they differ most is in the rubber composition. The Tropic is softer and more pliable, where the Meraud is harder and a little bit stiffer, I personally prefer the softer Tropic rubber that appears to be very durable, at least this is what Tropic promises on their website, they also claim it is the same composition as the ISO straps.
> 
> The dimensions are slightly different, and the basket weave texture is slightly different on the Meraud. They both have the similar matt finish on the surface of the strap, but the Meraud's single keeper seems to be made of a different compound as my example is much more "shiny" than the strap itself. Did I say single keeper, this is another sticking point for me.
> 
> The seams along the side of the strap are more evident on the Meraud than the Tropic. The defined seams are a sign of lesser quality moulds, as they appear between the 2 parts of a mould when they are put together and the vulcanized rubber is injected into the cavity between both the upper and the lower mould. The Tropic has "made in Italy" stamped on it, the Meraud has no stamp. I am sure that it didn't seem relevant to Meraud in this case.
> 
> The buckles are very different, the Tropic buckle is brushed, and the Meraud buckle is highly polished. The Meraud strap is offered in regular and large size, the regular I chose may be a little small for my 7 ¼ inch wrist. There is not much strap left to go into the keeper. The Tropic comes only in one size and fits up to an 8 or 9 inch wrist.
> One thing I noticed about the Tropic, the holes have what seems to be positioning grooves, and probably those are to help keep the buckle stay flat on the wrist.
> 
> The Price:
> 
> The Meraud strap is 45.00 Euros ($49.98 USD) and shipping is an additional 20.00 Euros ($22.21 USD)
> 
> The Tropic strap is $79.00 USD , with a 10% coupon code, it is $ 71.10 USD and shipping is an additional $10.00 USD.
> 
> So they are both are nearly in the same price range.
> 
> The Tropic comes in this vintage inspired packaging; the Meraud comes in a cardboard envelope.
> 
> On a scale or 1-10, I would give the Meraud a 6 and Tropic a 8, and this is because the softer and more supple rubber of the Tropic and the seams that appear more defined on the Meraud, otherwise, both are great straps, would I buy another, unless it is at least a $500 watch, I wouldn't spend this kind of money on a strap.
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> Tropic
> Long side: 127mm
> Buckle side: 85.7 minus the buckle
> Taper: 20mm to 15mm
> 
> Meraud regular
> Long side: 112mm
> Buckle side: 73mm minus the buckle
> Taper: 20mm to 16mm
> 
> All photos, Meraud on the right and Tropic on the left:


What is the coupon code for the tropic strap? 
I am aware of the gear patrol coupon but they don't ship to my country unfortunately :/

SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## liquidtension

ilkerhos said:


> What is the coupon code for the tropic strap?
> I am aware of the gear patrol coupon but they don't ship to my country unfortunately :/
> 
> SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Sorry I'm not aware of any coupon.


----------



## russelk

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## russelk

I've got the Watch Gecko and the Cheapest Nato Straps TPU and I definitely prefer the CheapestNatoStraps one. Here are the pros for the CNS:

1. The 4mm taper is way cooler and makes the WG look a little chunky and less refined. 
2. It's shinier.
3. The perforations start quite near the lug-end and are therefore easily visible. The WG perforations are further down the strap and therefore harder to see.
4. The texture is more pronounced. It's a little bit too subtle on the WG.

Being wider, the WG is a better choice for chunkier watches where the narrow CNS can look a little thin. The original Tropic straps were made for much smaller watches, not today's 42+ mm watches.

I hope this is helpful for prospective buyers of either brand. Let me know if you would like to see any pictures.


----------



## glengoyne17

Thanks for a great review! Any chance the Borealis tropic will be added in one day? Stay safe!


----------



## DTDiver

I recently bought a green and an orange version of the Borealis Tropic strap to change the look of some watches. As other Borealis rubber band, the quality and the comfort are really good. Taper and length are manageable for me... The only but really important down side, to me, is the flat end.... Nothing problematic when the watch is flat on the table, but ugly when wrap around my wrist ...it really "break" the fluidity from the case to the band...
I think a rounded finish should fit better and be more suitable for more watch case/lug design.






































Envoyé de mon Pixel 3 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17

DTDiver said:


> I recently bought a green and an orange version of the Borealis Tropic strap to change the look of some watches. As other Borealis rubber band, the quality and the comfort are really good. Taper and length are manageable for me... The only but really important down side, to me, is the flat end.... Nothing problematic when the watch is flat on the table, but ugly when wrap around my wrist ...it really "break" the fluidity from the case to the band...
> I think a rounded finish should fit better and be more suitable for more watch case/lug design.


Thanks for that, I agree the small pointy end looks weird.

I just ordered watchgecko as I love the Bonetto straps I have for the flexibility, not attracting lint and the smell.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayandnight

Any brands that offer tropic straps in a short version ? Under 120mm/75mm?

Meraud use to sell them in a shorter version but they are MIA.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

dayandnight said:


> Any brands that offer tropic straps in a short version ? Under 120mm/75mm?
> 
> Meraud use to sell them in a shorter version but they are MIA.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unfortunately no... its hard to find...


----------



## liquidtension

dayandnight said:


> Any brands that offer tropic straps in a short version ? Under 120mm/75mm?
> 
> Meraud use to sell them in a shorter version but they are MIA.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


unfortunately no... its hard to find...


----------



## dayandnight

liquidtension said:


> unfortunately no... its hard to find...


Thanks liquidtension

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteagus

dayandnight said:


> Any brands that offer tropic straps in a short version ? Under 120mm/75mm?
> 
> Meraud use to sell them in a shorter version but they are MIA.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Zodiac - 125/80 
Best fitting tropic I've found on my 6.75 wrist!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

Peteagus said:


> Zodiac - 125/80
> Best fitting tropic I've found on my 6.75 wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MY eyes has on been on this for a while, but only if they ship out of the states. Else I don't know where else to get it from.


----------



## russelk

dayandnight said:


> Any brands that offer tropic straps in a short version ? Under 120mm/75mm?
> 
> Meraud use to sell them in a shorter version but they are MIA.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Tropic 2.0 at Cheapest Nato Straps is 117/70. I have 2 of them and they fit my 6.75" wrist very nicely.


----------



## russelk

Cheapest Nato Straps Tropic 2.0


----------



## cowboyjack

That is a very thorough and informative review. Thank you!


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Outstanding review!

Extremely helpful in my decision to purchase more straps. Bravo.


----------



## liquidtension

127.72 MHz said:


> Outstanding review!
> 
> Extremely helpful in my decision to purchase more straps. Bravo.


You're welcome.

There are new tropic straps since I did the review. Mainly the below

- Squale Tropic Rubber Strap - Type II (https://www.gnomonwatches.com/colle...ducts/squale-tropic-rubber-strap-type-ii-20mm)
- Zodiac Tropic Strap (https://www.zodiacwatches.com/collections/watch-straps/products/20mm-navy-rubber-strap) - not shipping out of the states
- Joseph Bonnie (https://www.josephbonnie.com/en/product/tropic-strap-black-natural-rubber/) - all sold out for now


----------



## rdranade

liquidtension said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> There are new tropic straps since I did the review. Mainly the below
> 
> - Squale Tropic Rubber Strap - Type II (https://www.gnomonwatches.com/colle...ducts/squale-tropic-rubber-strap-type-ii-20mm)
> - Zodiac Tropic Strap (https://www.zodiacwatches.com/collections/watch-straps/products/20mm-navy-rubber-strap) - not shipping out of the states
> - Joseph Bonnie (https://www.josephbonnie.com/en/product/tropic-strap-black-natural-rubber/) - all sold out for now


The 70/110mm on the squale looks perfect for smaller wrists. I'm shocked they would offer it in that size!! I might have to pick one up


----------



## liquidtension

rdranade said:


> The 70/110mm on the squale looks perfect for smaller wrists. I'm shocked they would offer it in that size!! I might have to pick one up


Yes! I have one, it's actually very very comfortable, but the finishing (lug-end) is not the best it has signs of it being stamped. It feels more vintage than other things.


----------



## kplam

One thing I notice about the Meraud (which I have) and Tropic is that the lug end is very squared off. When the watch strap is wrapping around your wrist you see the squared off inside edge. 

Based on the links above, doesn't look like the Squale or Joseph Bonnie are like that?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

kplam said:


> One thing I notice about the Meraud (which I have) and Tropic is that the lug end is very squared off. When the watch strap is wrapping around your wrist you see the squared off inside edge.
> 
> Based on the links above, doesn't look like the Squale or Joseph Bonnie are like that?
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Squale is similar, but not so rounded. Squale is like a raw version of Baltic. Baltic lug end is slightly smaller and cleaner, but the squale have this.. stamp that can look quite ugly. Not that, both Joseph Bonnie and Zodiac have nice lug-end (rounded off with basket weave patterns on it). I have no experience with Joseph Bonnie and Zodiac.


----------



## t3bkmzd

Awesome review tks, gonna sticky this 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## russelk

liquidtension said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> There are new tropic straps since I did the review. Mainly the below
> 
> - Squale Tropic Rubber Strap - Type II (https://www.gnomonwatches.com/colle...ducts/squale-tropic-rubber-strap-type-ii-20mm)
> - Zodiac Tropic Strap (https://www.zodiacwatches.com/collections/watch-straps/products/20mm-navy-rubber-strap) - not shipping out of the states
> - Joseph Bonnie (https://www.josephbonnie.com/en/product/tropic-strap-black-natural-rubber/) - all sold out for now


Personally I find it difficult to justify spending so much when the CNS Tropic 2.0 is now just $8 (plus shipping of course). I'm sure these are better, but are they 10 times better?


----------



## rdranade

liquidtension said:


> Squale is similar, but not so rounded. Squale is like a raw version of Baltic. Baltic lug end is slightly smaller and cleaner, but the squale have this.. stamp that can look quite ugly. Not that, both Joseph Bonnie and Zodiac have nice lug-end (rounded off with basket weave patterns on it). I have no experience with Joseph Bonnie and Zodiac.


Do you have any pics of the Squale by chance?


----------



## liquidtension

russelk said:


> Personally I find it difficult to justify spending so much when the CNS Tropic 2.0 is now just $8 (plus shipping of course). I'm sure these are better, but are they 10 times better?


This hobby of ours, spending $500 for a watch vs. $5000 for one, doesn't mean it's 5 times better, same goes to the strap. Although yes, material is better, finishing is better, everything is not an afterthought. But it doesn't actually means it's 10 times better, so it's subjective on how much we're willing to spend for a strap. Leather strap for example, buying one from cns vs hodinkee.


----------



## liquidtension

rdranade said:


> Do you have any pics of the Squale by chance?


I do have the squale strap, let me get some photos for you.


----------



## rdranade

liquidtension said:


> I do have the squale strap, let me get some photos for you.


My man!! The gnomon website doesn't have any real life pics


----------



## liquidtension

Here you go buddy!


----------



## DB Broward

Fantastic thread, guys. Thanks to all posters!

I'm currently shopping/researching Tropic (and Tropic-style) straps for my Seiko Yellow Caesar chrono and a Yobokies-modded Monster. I'm leaning toward the "original" (Synchron) versions partly because of the noted softness and also because I need a yellow and an orange, which precludes many of the brands that are black-only. My questions for you pros:

1) Will a Synchron Tropic (20mm) accept fat (2.5mm) Seiko spring bars? Do other brands--say, CNS?
2) Are there any versions available in yellow and orange that have nicer lug ends than the square Tropic ones (which do look rather ugly jutting out from the watch when worn)?

Appreciate any advice!

Thanks,

DB


----------



## Peteagus

DB Broward said:


> Fantastic thread, guys. Thanks to all posters!
> 
> I'm currently shopping/researching Tropic (and Tropic-style) straps for my Seiko Yellow Caesar chrono and a Yobokies-modded Monster. I'm leaning toward the "original" (Synchron) versions partly because of the noted softness and also because I need a yellow and an orange, which precludes many of the brands that are black-only. My questions for you pros:
> 
> 1) Will a Synchron Tropic (20mm) accept fat (2.5mm) Seiko spring bars? Do other brands--say, CNS?
> 2) Are there any versions available in yellow and orange that have nicer lug ends than the square Tropic ones (which do look rather ugly jutting out from the watch when worn)?
> 
> Appreciate any advice!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> DB


I'd imagine Seiko bars will be hard to fit, but if your watch has drilled lugs, you could use slim Seiko, or shoulder less bars. Toxicnatos is a good source for either!

Borealis tropic quality is awesome, comes in orange, although they have the same lug end style as synchron, but a fraction of the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DB Broward

Peteagus said:


> I'd imagine Seiko bars will be hard to fit, but if your watch has drilled lugs, you could use slim Seiko, or shoulder less bars. Toxicnatos is a good source for either!
> 
> Borealis tropic quality is awesome, comes in orange, although they have the same lug end style as synchron, but a fraction of the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, both watch cases are drilled, so your suggestion could work. Also appreciate the +recommendation on the Borealis tropic; I will check those out.

Thanks!


----------



## NocturnalWatch

Bit late to the party, but I went through the whole thread briefly and think this YT comparison video I stumbled this evening can also be helpful. There are some brands I didn't see in posts in this thread.





Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DB Broward

Interesting YouTube vid. Thanks for sending that along.

So ... after Peteagus's email, I checked out the "slim fat" spring bars at Toxicnatos. Perfect for my needs! Ordered a pair of those--then, knowing the new spring bars would fit, I went ahead and ordered an orange Borealis and a yellow original Tropic.

Will be interesting to compare the two, and glad to save a little $$ going Borealis on one strap (tho they don't make a yellow--and, anyway, I DID want to give the "original" a try, too).

Thanks again.


----------



## jcartw20

You sir, are a gentleman _and_ a scholar! Thank you for posting this. Now I just need to wait for Meraud to restock their regular length version. May pick up the Cheapest Nato Strap (TPU) for the time being. Did you find the larger fins to get caught on things?


----------



## liquidtension

jcartw20 said:


> You sir, are a gentleman _and_ a scholar! Thank you for posting this. Now I just need to wait for Meraud to restock their regular length version. May pick up the Cheapest Nato Strap (TPU) for the time being. Did you find the larger fins to get caught on things?


Thanks! the larger fins did not get caught in anything as far as I experience...


----------



## ONEMORESWEETWATCH

Wow! Excellent on the Borealis tropic recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## dayandnight

rdranade said:


> The 70/110mm on the squale looks perfect for smaller wrists. I'm shocked they would offer it in that size!! I might have to pick one up


Where are you seeing the short version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

dayandnight said:


> Where are you seeing the short version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the length was wrongly noted as 70/110 for a while on Gnomon. I ordered one back in April because I am always on the lookout for a shorter tropic strap, and it definitely comes in at over 80/120.

In fact, if anyone is interested I am happy to sell my Squale tropic strap to them.

In terms of short tropic straps, the best I have found so far are the Blancpain tropic at 70mm/120mm and the Meraud tropic at 70mm/150mm.


----------



## liquidtension

WastedYears said:


> I think the length was wrongly noted as 70/110 for a while on Gnomon. I ordered one back in April because I am always on the lookout for a shorter tropic strap, and it definitely comes in at over 80/120.
> 
> In fact, if anyone is interested I am happy to sell my Squale tropic strap to them.
> 
> In terms of short tropic straps, the best I have found so far are the Blancpain tropic at 70mm/120mm and the Meraud tropic at 70mm/150mm.


and how does one get hold of the Blancpain tropic? Is it worth the price in the first place?


----------



## WastedYears

liquidtension said:


> and how does one get hold of the Blancpain tropic? Is it worth the price in the first place?


From a Blancpain AD, and probably not worth the price, no. It's a great strap, but it's also quite expensive.


----------



## liquidtension

WastedYears said:


> From a Blancpain AD, and probably not worth the price, no. It's a great strap, but it's also quite expensive.


How expensive are we looking at? Tudor strap price?


----------



## WastedYears

liquidtension said:


> How expensive are we looking at? Tudor strap price?


I honestly don't remember, but it was somewhere between CHF 150 and CHF 250 I think.


----------



## kplam

WastedYears said:


> In terms of short tropic straps, the best I have found so far are the Blancpain tropic at 70mm/120mm and the Meraud tropic at 70mm/150mm.


The Meraud short is actually 112/73mm.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

Here's a good tropic from wolbrook, lug end is rounded(yes!). I have this ordered on will let you know how is it when it arrives. The length is 120mm + 75mm. Some pictures that wolbrook sent to me.


----------



## liquidtension

Btw if you have not seen the joseph bonnier new tropic strap (sold out), it's pretty solid.

Some pictures and specs from nostime - JOSEPH BONNIE TROPIC STYLE RUBBER STRAP
Here's mine on the baltic. Edge the lug is patterned up and slightly curved, it reminds me of the Blancpain one.


----------



## sirjohnk

Just popped up on my Insta today, Bulang & Sons now have a tropic on offer now that they're calling the Nautic Basket Weave. Listed at 59 Euro, but what's interesting is that it is available in a range of widths 18, 19, 20, 21 and 22 (something for everyone there!) and has a shorter long piece at 115mm.
It appears to be a rebranded version of the Kaufmann Nautic.
Does anybody have any experience to share about either strap?









Nautic Basket Weave Black Rubber Style Watch Strap


Retro Sport Vibes A great Hommage to the well known and popular 70s Tropic straps. Made from a TPU without plasticizer but yet with a super soft and smooth touch. It can easily be fitted to almost any sports and tool watch within seconds.They're inspired by the most popular version from back in...



bulangandsons.com


----------



## liquidtension

I've been seeing that bulangandson's "tropic" strap, hmm abit of mixed feelings on the finishing in terms of shine. But 20/16 has been out of stock for a while now.


----------



## Alpineboy

liquidtension said:


> I've been seeing that bulangandson's "tropic" strap, hmm abit of mixed feelings on the finishing in terms of shine. But 20/16 has been out of stock for a while now.


I had the same reaction after looking at the photos.


----------



## kaj2003

liquidtension said:


> Here's a good tropic from wolbrook, lug end is rounded(yes!). I have this ordered on will let you know how is it when it arrives. The length is 120mm + 75mm. Some pictures that wolbrook sent to me.
> 
> View attachment 15249105
> 
> View attachment 15249115
> 
> View attachment 15249109
> 
> View attachment 15249111
> 
> View attachment 15249113


Very interested to see your review on this! Did they tell you if their Aug 1 ship date is still on track for pre orders?


----------



## liquidtension

They told me they will ship mine next week. Maybe the watch are on a 1st Aug


----------



## Pogo247

Deciding between an uncle seiko or watch gecko/zuludiver strap for an NTH Barracuda and/or Halios Seaforth to fit a 17cm/6.75 inch wrist. Not bothered if it's an exact copy of the original, more interested in comfort and how well it wears. 

Price is pretty much the same with delivery to Australia taken into account etc.

For those who have tried both, which would you recommend out of the 2? 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## liquidtension

Zuludiver is more comfy by a mile due that it's made by different materials. But note that the taper is 20-18 on US instead of 20-16. 20-16 wears better. 
Zuludiver is less shiny.


----------



## sirjohnk

IMHO the Zuludiver is a very nice strap for a wrist that size because the long piece is only 120mm. My only nit with it is that I think the tropic hole pattern should start a bit closer to the watch head.


----------



## tiki5698

Just a heads up, I messaged Joseph Bonnie and they said their rubber tropic strap is coming back beginning of August. I missed out on the first round so hopefully I'll get one this time. They look really faithful to the original tropic imo.









Rubber Tropic – Black


Vente de Montre Vintage // Bracelet de Montre : Made in France. Bracelet cuir, Bracelet NATO, Bracelet Tropic, Bracelet Acier // Chaises Eames Originales.




www.josephbonnie.com


----------



## tiki5698

Did anyone pick up the wolbrook tropic?









Black Tropic Rubber Strap & Steel Buckle


Wolbrook black tropic straps are made of NBR vulcanized rubber.




wolbrook.com


----------



## KLC

Has anyone tried using any 19mm tropic strap on a JLC Reverso? I think it's would look quite compatible but I am not sure if such a strap would fit the Reverso's case/spring bar position.


----------



## kplam

tiki5698 said:


> Did anyone pick up the wolbrook tropic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Tropic Rubber Strap & Steel Buckle
> 
> 
> Wolbrook black tropic straps are made of NBR vulcanized rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wolbrook.com


This Wolbrook Tropic looks really similar to the new Joseph Bonnie Tropic, albeit a little more expensive before shipping. I just ordered the updated Joseph Bonnie Tropic. It will be interesting to compare to my Meraud, Uncle Seiko, and WatchGecko.


----------



## tiki5698

Yup, I ended up ordering JB too when they got back in stock last week. Hoping to get them end of this week early next, got blue and black. The ends looks so good, not flat like The Tropic Straps. I have high hopes:



kplam said:


> This Wolbrook Tropic looks really similar to the new Joseph Bonnie Tropic, albeit a little more expensive before shipping. I just ordered the updated Joseph Bonnie Tropic. It will be interesting to compare to my Meraud, Uncle Seiko, and WatchGecko.


----------



## giorgos mg

Great write up and comparison!

I m also interested in the Joseph bonnie tropic 
I m waiting for a review, and trying to decide on black or olive green for a pvd squale 1521


----------



## humphrj

Need a few more sellers doing 19mm for all those Vintage Seiko divers and sports divers. Plus 18mm for some other vintage watches. 
As an aside, this modern Bonetto cintorini 295 at 20mm has a great vintage look and is extremely supple, if a bit too long.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

That 295 is an outstanding strap

I also wish it was a little shorter...


----------



## humphrj

giorgos mg said:


> That 295 is an outstanding strap
> 
> I also wish it was a little shorter...
> View attachment 15398435


Great photo. I trimmed 295 as neat as possible and can hide the trimmed tip with the second keeper. Not perfect but I think I'll get another one also.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

I just received the new revised Joseph Bonnie Tropic Rubber strap this week. I'm really happy with it. It is made from vulcanized rubber, is super pliable and dust/lint-free.

It's a nice touch that they've included double and single keepers. Just remove the ones you don't want to use. You get both options.

It is slightly longer than the Meraud at 120/75. The Meraud is ideal for my 6.5" wrist. I believe it is 120/75 vs 112/73.

Compared to the Meraud, which was my gold standard, it is a bit more pliable only because it is overall thinner. But rubber is quite similar. There is no fragrance like the WatchGecko or Bonetto Cinturini.

Delivery was one week from France to Canada.

I've posted a photo below from L-R: Joseph Bonnie, Meraud, Uncle Seiko, WatchGecko, Cheapest NATO Strap.

Feel free to ask me any questions about it.





































Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## sirjohnk

Does anybody know if the Meraud tropic is still available anywhere?


----------



## sirjohnk

I just spotted that someone had posted some pictures and thoughts on the Kaufmann Nautic that i mention above already, so linking here for anyone else interested:








Kaufmann`s Nautic


In the next Days you can order a beautiful Strap from Kaufmann. It is like the Vintage Rubberstraps for the 60`s. The perfect Strap for Vintage Diver or Heritage Watches. Now it is made in Size 20/18 but in September you can order the Straps in 18/16 19/16 22/18 und 24/20...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

sirjohnk said:


> Does anybody know if the Meraud tropic is still available anywhere?


If you look at some earlier posts from around 6 months ago, they had already gone silent pre-COVID, so probably out of business by now. I guess you could try WTB in the classifieds.


----------



## ross2187

Aside from CNS, is anyone else doing a Tropic Sport? I love mine, but man is it stiff!


----------



## Kvam

sirjohnk said:


> Does anybody know if the Meraud tropic is still available anywhere?


Meraud has gone quiet, but a couple of months ago the owner said that he would have new straps available in September.


----------



## KLC

kplam said:


> I just received the new revised Joseph Bonnie Tropic Rubber strap this week. I'm really happy with it. It is made from vulcanized rubber, is super pliable and dust/lint-free.
> 
> It's a nice touch that they've included double and single keepers. Just remove the ones you don't want to use. You get both options.
> 
> It is slightly longer than the Meraud at 120/75. The Meraud is ideal for my 6.5" wrist. I believe it is 120/75 vs 112/73.
> 
> Compared to the Meraud, which was my gold standard, it is a bit more pliable only because it is overall thinner. But rubber is quite similar. There is no fragrance like the WatchGecko or Bonetto Cinturini.
> 
> Delivery was one week from France to Canada.
> 
> I've posted a photo below from L-R: Joseph Bonnie, Meraud, Uncle Seiko, WatchGecko, Cheapest NATO Strap.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comparison. Could you post some shots of Meraud vs JB straps to show their profiles and thicknesses?


----------



## kplam

The pair with spring bars on the right is the JB. The other is the Meraud. It's very slight and really just at the ends. They are both amazingly pliable. 









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## kaj2003

Man...I ordered the Tropic brand, but now thinking I should have gone with the JB. Love the rounded ends! Any comparison in feel to the tropic brand?


----------



## KLC

kplam said:


> The pair with spring bars on the right is the JB. The other is the Meraud. It's very slight and really just at the ends. They are both amazingly pliable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


Many thanks. Just bought one!


----------



## Tanjecterly

I bought a JB while they were on hiatus. It shipped last week so wondering how long it will take to arrive. Will be interested to see how it compares with my Meraud first hand.


----------



## Tanjecterly

Does anyone know how Joseph Bonnie ships their straps?


----------



## kplam

Tanjecterly said:


> Does anyone know how Joseph Bonnie ships their straps?


Can't remember exactly. It took about one week from France to Canada. It was most likely a service like EMS. It arrived in my mailbox and not by a courier to the doorstep.


----------



## Tanjecterly

kplam said:


> Can't remember exactly. It took about one week from France to Canada. It was most likely a service like EMS. It arrived in my mailbox and not by a courier to the doorstep.


Thanks!


----------



## broonzbane

I just received a new ORIGINAL Tropic stra- from Synchron. Shipping was FAST, and I received it within 3 days in the US.

Out of the packaging, I immediately realized how big of an upgrade this was from my Uncle Seiko tropic. The Uncle Seiko is certainly a respectable reproduction, but as others always point out, the rubber is super stiff, requiring the coffee-cup treatment to get it to conform to the contours of your wrist. The buckle on the Uncle Seiko, whether it is a faithful reproduction or not, is horrible. I swapped it out immediately after the first try-on. It sticks out big-time and does not allow the two overlapping layers of the strap to lay flat against each other. Big negative, IMHO. In it’s favor, it’s super durable and just looks awesome. Deep black with a noticeable lustre.

The original Tropic is super comfy right out of the package. The rubber is soft and pliable, so no coffee-cup treatment is needed. The formulation of the vulcanized rubber, unlike the Uncle Seiko, allows the strap to return to its original flat shape after coming off the wrist. The Uncle Seiko is permanently curved once you’ve worn it or coffee cupped it...

The Tropic has a more pronounced taper than the US, giving it a more sophisticated look—the US looks sportier. I also like the dual keepers on the Tropic, although they feel a little flimsy.

I know some don’t like the buckle on the Tropic. I think it looks great and does the job it was designed for—keep the strap laying flat on the wrist. Some also don’t like the flat ends at the lug end of the strap. I was really worried about this when I placed my order. I’m the kind of person who has a hard time ‘unseeing’ what I perceive to be design flaws. And I was pleasantly surprised once I put it on. It is NOT as pronounced as some make it out to be. In fact, when I glance at my watch, I see what I’d expect to see—the end of the strap. I don’t think I’d even want to see the woven pattern continued there, but that’s just me...

Anyway, it’s a great strap, and I wouldn‘t hesitate to recommend it to others!


----------



## Tanjecterly

Finally got my Joseph Bonnie tropic strap. I'd say it took almost three weeks to arrive.

Regarding pliability, it's very smooth and supple. But I would give Meraud a slight edge. It comes with three keepers. Does anyone know why? I think I read somewhere that you remove one which I may do.


----------



## Alpineboy

Tanjecterly said:


> Finally got my Joseph Bonnie tropic strap. I'd say it took almost three weeks to arrive.
> 
> Regarding pliability, it's very smooth and supple. But I would give Meraud a slight edge. It comes with three keepers. Does anyone know why? I think I read somewhere that you remove one which I may do.
> View attachment 15454978


Yes, you have the option to keep the wide one or two of the narrower ones. I chose to keep the two narrower ones.

Here's a screen cap from their website-


----------



## vexXed

liquidtension said:


> I realized that I probably need to do the hot water/ice treatment of it. *If you are not aware of this "method", it is by placing the strap in a coffee cup, then pouring steaming hot water and letting it be for 5 mins, then draining it and putting in ice water. I had to do it for 3 rounds to finally get it behave. *
> 
> *Part 5*
> Cheapest Nato Strap (TPU)
> As to the name of the tropic suggest, this is the TPU version. It was recently released from their v.2 version. This is kinda of a dark horse for me, as TPU is not really known to be a very pliable rubber. Knowing what to expect from the start, I gave it a good hot water treatment, which curved the rubber nicely to confront to the wrist. The stiffness never bothered me after that.
> 
> CNS have decided to revamp the entire tropic line up to be remade into TPU since it's more successful than silicon.
> 
> The *best affordable* Tropics is won by the Cheapest Nato Strap TPU variant of their V2 Tropic Strap. Although stiff from out the box, hot water treatment helps with the strap, and since it's thin to begin with, it helps with the pliability. It becomes one of my favorite strap to wear out and about.


Thanks so much for this tip. Can't believe I've never seen it before all this time. I've been quite frustrated with CNS's back and forth between silicone and TPU rubber. Their version naming isn't consistent either.

The first time I ordered a vintage tropic 1.0 rubber strap from them it was the horrible TPU rubber which is basically plastic and way too stiff. I wondered how anyone was wearing it as the stiffness made whatever watch you had on sit awkwardly on the wrist. I stored it away and never wore it again.

Then I ordered the vintage tropic 2.0 made of silicone which is exactly what I like. Soft, pliable, and very comfortable to wear. Yes, a dust magnet, but a quick rinse under water and it's good as new. I much prefer dust to having to constantly adjust my watch due to how uncomfortable it wears on the wrist.

I then ordered a 22m waffle strap for my turtle. It is also silicone and it conforms to my wrist perfectly. Love this strap.

For reference, the above straps were ordered in the last 2-3 years or so.

Thinking that TPU was banished from CNS I recently ordered a 20mm waffle strap for my Willard, only to find they had gone back to the using TPU! This was not reflected in the name, such as 2.0, and I didn't read the description in detail. It seems their vintage tropic '2.0' (should be 2.5 or 3.0 now) has also gone back to TPU according to your comment above. I can't believe anyone would prefer TPU to silicone.

I just gave all my TPU straps the hot/ice water treatment and it's made a big difference. They still aren't as supple as my silicone straps but at least now they are wearable. Thanks again!


----------



## dennisbible

I have a 7.25" wrist. Baltic lists their tropics as 120 x 70. Is that going to work for me or do I need to find a longer one? I see you have it listed as 120 x 80.


----------



## liquidtension

I have listed based what was published by Baltic before.. I'm not sure about now. But for 120x80 it should fit a wrist of approximately 6 3/4" - 7 3/4"


----------



## dennisbible

liquidtension said:


> I have listed based what was published by Baltic before.. I'm not sure about now. But for 120x80 it should fit a wrist of approximately 6 3/4" - 7 3/4"


Hmmmm. Yeah I'm afraid the current one, if it is indeed 120 x 70, won't fit.


----------



## Seidinho

I wish I had seen this great post a couple of weeks ago before going on the hunt for one! Ordered a borealis. Let’s see how it turns out!


----------



## Dickie

Has anyone tried the Joseph Bonnie or Wolbrook on a Rolex? The issue as you may know is the lug holes on Rolex oyster cases don’t provide much room between the spring bar and case, so a lot of straps rub the case and it wears a spot on the strap. I’m looking for a high quality tropic for my Sea Dweller.


----------



## Styles Bitchley

Dickie said:


> Has anyone tried the Joseph Bonnie or Wolbrook on a Rolex? The issue as you may know is the lug holes on Rolex oyster cases don't provide much room between the spring bar and case, so a lot of straps rub the case and it wears a spot on the strap. I'm looking for a high quality tropic for my Sea Dweller.


Uncle Seiko tropic works great on my Sub, but it's a four digit. Might be less space on more modern references. If you've got a 1665 you'll not have a problem.


----------



## kplam

Dickie said:


> Has anyone tried the Joseph Bonnie on a Rolex? The issue as you may know is the lug holes on Rolex oyster cases don't provide much room between the spring bar and case, so a lot of straps rub the case and it wears a spot on the strap. I'm looking for a high quality tropic for my Sea Dweller.


I put straight spring bars in to show how much clearance there is on my 214270 with the Joseph Bonnie. It seems to work but is awfully close. I'd go curved spring bars for sure.

I use curved spring bars with any strap I attach to my 214270.


----------



## Dickie

kplam, does the strap rub the case?


----------



## kplam

Dickie said:


> kplam, does the strap rub the case?


Seems like it is almost touching, but is so close it makes me nervous. This is when the strap is lying straight like in the pic. When it's bent around your wrist it clears the case more easily.


----------



## Dickie

I’m going to order a couple Wolbrook tropics and try. Looks like the Wolbrook is the same as the Joseph Bonnie


----------



## kritameth

Dickie said:


> I'm going to order a couple Wolbrook tropics and try. Looks like the Wolbrook is the same as the Joseph Bonnie


Please do let us know, would love to find an alternative to Joseph Bonnie's, after being on the notification list now for what seems like forever. They do look identical to JB, and have a PVD option to boot.


----------



## Dickie

They definitely look the exact same from the pictures, Wolbrook even comes with 3 keepers as well. Same mold I am fairly sure. I think they just have different buckles and the JB logo on JB, no logo on the Wolbrook


----------



## kritameth

Dickie said:


> They definitely look the exact same from the pictures, Wolbrook even comes with 3 keepers as well. Same mold I am fairly sure. I think they just have different buckles and the JB logo on JB, no logo on the Wolbrook


The fact that they're offered only in 20mm, and come in the same 3 colors as JB is convincing. And I believe the Wolbrook's buckle are signed, just not very deep. Might have to pull the trigger @Dickie!


----------



## sashator

Has anyone tried to compare Wolbrook/Joseph Bonnie tropic to the Original one from Synchron? The price is almost the same (Original vs Wolbrook with PVD buckle) so I would like to know if there is any difference in material


----------



## Dickie

I just received the 2 Wolbrook tropic straps I ordered. Here is my quick review:
1: nice plain paper packaging, love that they come with 2 small keepers and 1 big keeper
2: it comes with a high quality set of 2mm thick spring bars. However I used the 2mm Rolex shoulderless bars on my Seadweller and they worked perfectly with no play in the strap end holes.
3: the buckle is of very good quality, however I opted to use a 16mm unbranded buckle on the strap
4: the material is nice, not as flexible as the Synchron Tropic strap but it is very nice, slightly more shiny than the Synchron but not by much, very tasteful and vintage looking, actually looks more like a vintage tropic strap than the Synchron.
5: the strap is not quite as long as the Synchron tropic, this will be very good for anyone with less than a 7.5" wrist, my wrist is approximately 7.3-7.5 depending on the weather
More than 7.5" and you will not have much need for the 2 keepers and the single big keeper won't have much to keep. Also the hole spacing is slightly larger than Synchron I think.
6: the clearance at the case on my 16600 Sea Dweller is fine, it doesn't rub much at all which was a big problem with the Synchron Tropic and the reason I purchased the Wolbrook straps in the first place. I would highly recommend for Rolex and other watches with very close lug hole to case clearance. Throw this on a GMT Master II and you will be in Colonel Kurtz territory for sure.

Overall, I would say this is a very high quality tropic strap, very well made and looks great. If it were about 1/4" to 1/2" longer it would be a home run for almost any wrist size, as it is, I would not recommend for anyone with more than a 7 3/4" wrist.


----------



## Watchcap

Thanks for the Wolbrook review. 29 Euro for shipping though. Ouch.


----------



## t3bkmzd

So tough to find 19mm tropic straps, much less than straps <130/80mm lengths


----------



## piktor

I'm 


kplam said:


> I just received the new revised Joseph Bonnie Tropic Rubber strap this week. I'm really happy with it. It is made from vulcanized rubber, is super pliable and dust/lint-free.
> 
> It's a nice touch that they've included double and single keepers. Just remove the ones you don't want to use. You get both options.
> 
> It is slightly longer than the Meraud at 120/75. The Meraud is ideal for my 6.5" wrist. I believe it is 120/75 vs 112/73.
> 
> Compared to the Meraud, which was my gold standard, it is a bit more pliable only because it is overall thinner. But rubber is quite similar. There is no fragrance like the WatchGecko or Bonetto Cinturini.
> 
> Delivery was one week from France to Canada.
> 
> I've posted a photo below from L-R: Joseph Bonnie, Meraud, Uncle Seiko, WatchGecko, Cheapest NATO Strap.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I'm wondering how do these straps compare to those sold on Aliexpress (by okay sellers like Juelong)? Is the quality difference abysmal? Anyone can compare?


----------



## sirjohnk

t3bkmzd said:


> So tough to find 19mm tropic straps, much less than straps <130/80mm lengths


Agreed.
But two you could check out are the Bulang & Sons Nautic Basket Weave Rubber Strap or the Cheapest Nato Straps Vintage Tropic 2.0 (links below)









Nautic Basket Weave Black Rubber Style Watch Strap


Retro Sport Vibes A great Hommage to the well known and popular 70s Tropic straps. Made from a TPU without plasticizer but yet with a super soft and smooth touch. It can easily be fitted to almost any sports and tool watch within seconds.They're inspired by the most popular version from back in...



bulangandsons.com













Vintage Tropic 2.0


Tropic rubber watch bands made from an authentic 1960´s mold. We have many models and colors in stock. Fast worldwide shipping.




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## blaster99

CheapestNato just released some curved end Tropics. Nice intro price of 10 clams too. Given that these are my favorite repop Tropic's, I'm gonna give this new one a try.









Curved End Tropic Strap


Tropic rubber watch band with perforated surface. The material is 100 % waterproof which makes this watch band a practical choice for the dive watch or any other timepiece for that matter! The TPU material is a little stiffer than silicon straps, but it has a more shiny finish and is treated...




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## electric_cowboy

Thanks for sharing, such great information there!!!


----------



## jam3s121

What are my options for a shorter length strap? The meruad ones are sold out. I have a b&r one now and its just too long.


----------



## Styles Bitchley

After being sold out forever, Meraud finally has their tropics back in stock!






Straps | Méraud Watch Co. - Fueled by passion, inspired by the past







meraud-watches.com


----------



## ck2k01

Another shorter option is NTH's at 100mm/80mm, which also made a restock return fairly recently.









20mm Tropik-style Rubber Strap, Black


Premium quality tropik-style rubber strap with signed NTH buckle. Strap tapers from 20mm at the lugs to 18mm buckle. Strap length is 120mm/80mm, and includes 2 spring bars. Please be aware that straps are not returnable for refund.




nthwatches.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121

So Meraud is 112/73 and NTH is 100/80

Which one is technically shorter? I bought a B&R bands tropic and it was about 2.5-3cm to long. The long part of if was 129mm. I measured how much overhang there is and its about 1 inch. I think that means the meruad one would be about 5. inches shorter on the long part.. but the short part is also 6mm shorter. I'm not sure how the short part of the strap affects overall length. I just want the keeper and end of the strap to not be poking out towards 12 o clock as much. I can raise the keeper and tuck it in and it doesn't look horrible, but I think it would look a lot better if I had a strap better sized for a 6.75-6.8inch wrist.


----------



## jam3s121

This is NTH long piece. It measures 120mm sadly even though the site said 100mm. Its 100mm to the last hole.


----------



## Pogo247

jam3s121 said:


> So Meraud is 112/73 and NTH is 100/80
> 
> Which one is technically shorter? I bought a B&R bands tropic and it was about 2.5-3cm to long. The long part of if was 129mm. I measured how much overhang there is and its about 1 inch. I think that means the meruad one would be about 5. inches shorter on the long part.. but the short part is also 6mm shorter. I'm not sure how the short part of the strap affects overall length. I just want the keeper and end of the strap to not be poking out towards 12 o clock as much. I can raise the keeper and tuck it in and it doesn't look horrible, but I think it would look a lot better if I had a strap better sized for a 6.75-6.8inch wrist.
> View attachment 15872580


I've got the same size wrist and had the same issue with 130cm tropic straps overhanging like yours. I'd say the Meraud would be a perfect fit for you

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121

Pogo247 said:


> I've got the same size wrist and had the same issue with 130cm tropic straps overhanging like yours. I'd say the Meraud would be a perfect fit for you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Just ordered that one. Shame about NTH. Thanks for confirming your size and measurement


----------



## Tanjecterly

Doc Vail admitted he made a mistake in the measurements for the NTH straps. He was measuring from the last hole. I think he has since fixed that.


----------



## Pogo247

jam3s121 said:


> Just ordered that one. Shame about NTH. Thanks for confirming your size and measurement


Let me know how you get on with it, heard good things about their tropic straps

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## bes-b2

Hey guys, which of the tropics available do you all suggest as being the most comfortable to wear that fits a 7.5” wrist? Curved ends would be nice but not a deal breaker


----------



## bes-b2

Well, I placed an order for a Joseph Bonnie tropic. Will let you guys know what I think when I get it!


----------



## ck2k01

ck2k01 said:


> Another shorter option is NTH's at 100mm/80mm, which also made a restock return fairly recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20mm Tropik-style Rubber Strap, Black
> 
> 
> Premium quality tropik-style rubber strap with signed NTH buckle. Strap tapers from 20mm at the lugs to 18mm buckle. Strap length is 120mm/80mm, and includes 2 spring bars. Please be aware that straps are not returnable for refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nthwatches.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jam3s121 said:


> So Meraud is 112/73 and NTH is 100/80
> 
> . . . .





jam3s121 said:


> . . .
> 
> This is NTH long piece. It measures 120mm sadly even though the site said 100mm. Its 100mm to the last hole.





jam3s121 said:


> Just ordered that one. Shame about NTH. Thanks for confirming your size and measurement





Tanjecterly said:


> Doc Vail admitted he made a mistake in the measurements for the NTH straps. He was measuring from the last hole. I think he has since fixed that.


I was curious whether NTH's newest batch of tropics got longer than they used to be.

Apparently not:



















My b team. I always thought it was shorter than it is. I guess I tend to assume my flat 6.5" is smaller than it is. FWIW, I do like the strap though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

The buckle side of the strap is usually measured without the buckle, so it looks like the Nth one might be 70-75mm?


----------



## ck2k01

kplam said:


> The buckle side of the strap is usually measured without the buckle, so it looks like the Nth one might be 70-75mm?


Gotcha. In that case:










So about 120-122/70.

Plus, some other notable qualities (all of which I like about it): straightforward, fully brushed buckle; two keepers; rounded-to-pointed tail; less aggressive edging; and low sheen.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121

Nth taking mine back. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## jam3s121

Meruad tropic. Fits nicely. I think ideally I'd have the short piece a little longer and 105mm long end.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## sirjohnk

jam3s121 said:


> Meruad tropic. Fits nicely. I think ideally I'd have the short piece a little longer and 105mm long end.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk
> View attachment 15904494


Looks good! Please can you post a picture of how it looks from the buckle side? (My wrist is about the same size). Thanks!


----------



## jam3s121

sirjohnk said:


> Looks good! Please can you post a picture of how it looks from the buckle side? (My wrist is about the same size). Thanks!


Sure I got you tomorrow

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster99

Here are the new CheapestNato curved tropics. Look at that taper too! I like em.


----------



## clockworksynergy

Awesome


----------



## jam3s121

This is how the meruad fits on my 6.5ish wrist. This is on a lose hole but the tighter one fits well too.


----------



## sirjohnk

jam3s121 said:


> View attachment 15908729
> View attachment 15908730
> 
> 
> This is how the meruad fits on my 6.5ish wrist. This is on a lose hole but the tighter one fits well too.


Looks good - thanks for posting this


----------



## williemays

blaster99 said:


> Here are the new CheapestNato curved tropics. Look at that taper too! I like em.


Thanks for the photos. Apologies for my silly question, but do these use straight spring bars?


----------



## williemays

m_may said:


> Thanks for the photos. Apologies for my silly question, but do these use straight spring bars?


To answer my own question, the Cheapest Nato Curved End Tropics take straight spring bars. I do not know the measurements, but thinner rather than fatter spring bars will fit best.

The curved ends fit on my PRS-25, and they look good laying flat, but when wearing on my wrist the strap ends pop out and stick up, as in the photo below.



















This is disappointing. I might try the boiling-water method to loosen the strap up to see if the ends stay flush with the case, but I am doubtful that that will work well.


----------



## leadbelly2550

For what it's worth:

Left to right: Zuludiver vintage fkm rubber (20mm black), the same strap 22mm in blue, and Alpina ALR Navy. All very good quality; i would lean toward the zuludivers because the stock/branded strap is overpriced as an aftermarket purchase. Oddly, i like the darker Alpina strap better on the Tissot watch due to the blue/black dial, and the blue zuludiver works well with the Alpina.

The Alpina is advertised as silicone; it's not a dust magnet, fortunately, and feels more like rubber. It's a little more firm/stiff than the others but has broken in nicely without having to drop it in hot water.


----------



## kplam

leadbelly2550 said:


> Left to right: Zuludiver vintage fkm rubber (20mm black), the same strap 22mm in blue, and Alpina ALR Navy. All very good quality; i would lean toward the zuludivers because the stock/branded strap is overpriced as an aftermarket purchase. Oddly, i like the darker Alpina strap better on the Tissot watch due to the blue/black dial, and the blue zuludiver works well with the Alpina.


Thanks for the comparison! Was there a particular reason you removed the quick release spring bars on the Zuludivers? Seems like it would be convenient?


----------



## Tjcdas

Watchs need different sized spring bar tips seiko divers are 1.2mm tips, quick release are usuaĺly .75-.80mm.


----------



## broonzbane

liquidtension said:


> This has been one of the most informative and worthwhile threads on these forums. Thanks for your initiative in putting out a wealth of information to which many others have contributed substantively.
> 
> That being said, I was curious about your username. Is it a reference to the scientific phenomenon, or a nod to the progressive rock band Liquid Tension Experiment?


----------



## leadbelly2550

kplam said:


> Thanks for the comparison! Was there a particular reason you removed the quick release spring bars on the Zuludivers? Seems like it would be convenient?


Not a fan of quick release. I have a watch tool with interchangeable ends, no trouble changing them.


----------



## ck2k01

Just throwing up some pictures and thoughts of the RZE tropic rubber strap that was included with my new RZE Endeavour.









RZE Tropics Rubber Strap - 20mm


Resolute Tropics Rubber Strap including titanium hardware with UltraHex coating. Material: EPDM RubberLug Width: 20mmBuckle Width: 18mmLength: 120/75mm




www.rzewatches.com




































































Comes in black, navy blue, and slate grey (pictured).

$39, so middle-of-the-road pricing.

EPDM rubber. Feels quite similar to silicone to me: soft, pliable, and stretchy. Fairly matte (less sheen). Doesn't seem too prone to lint.

Slate grey color is a mid-grey (neither particularly light nor dark). A versatile shade of gray. I didn't know how I'd feel about a grey tropic, but this has converted me 

Fairly flat and rectangular edge ridges, which I prefer.

The crosshatching, and diamond shaped holes and hole pattern, all look good to my eye.

Underside design seems to facilitate breathability.

120/75mm length. So toward the middle of the pack in terms of length. I'm perfectly happy with how it wears on my flat 6.5" wrist, but I'm not particularly sensitive to a long end and keeper extending to the side of my wrist either (especially when keepers keep everything pressed down fairly well, as is the case here). So YMMV.

Tapers from 20mm (lugs) to 18mm (buckle). Thickness similarly tapers down (pictured next to my black NTH tropic). Standard fare that wears nicely.

1.5mm holes at the lug end. I'd have preferred 1.8mm, though I was able to shove 1.8mm spring bars in easily enough. Doing so compressed the rubber a tad (pictured once), but the rubber was easily stretched back out by hand.

Straight at the lug ends, and curved to a soft point on the longer side. I like both shapes.

Two sliding rectangular keepers with some soft rounding at the edge transitions. Standard fare/no complaints.

Titanium signed buckle with proprietary scratch-resistant coating. These buckle properties are a pretty distinguishing touch, and thus far the buckle has indeed seemed pretty resistant to scratching.

About all I can think to highlight. Though if anyone has any follow-up questions, I'd be happy to report back.

Overall, I'm quite happy with the strap, especially as it was just a pre-order "gift." So I thought to throw it up as an option to consider if shopping for a grey or navy tropic (it also comes in black, though the black is currently sold out).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirjohnk

I see that Barton have launched a new Tropic strap. Comes in 5 colors and a lot of sizes - 18,19,20,21,22,23 and 24! - and with two lengths of strap included (so good option for small wrists) for $29
However it is TPU, and even their blurb acknowledges that its on the stiff side... would be interested to hear opinions from anyone that has tried it.









Black | Tropical-Style 2.0


Introducing our Updated Tropical-Style 2.0 Quick Release Collection. Our new and improved Tropical-Style Strap is more flexible and comfortable than before. We've still applied a basketweave pattern and diamond-shaped perforations to the design features of our #1-selling Elite Silicone Quick...




www.bartonwatchbands.com


----------



## WastedYears

sirjohnk said:


> I see that Barton have launched a new Tropic strap. Comes in 5 colors and a lot of sizes - 18,19,20,21,22,23 and 24! - and with two lengths of strap included (so good option for small wrists) for $29
> However it is TPU, and even their blurb acknowledges that its on the stiff side... would be interested to hear opinions from anyone that has tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black | Tropical-Style 2.0
> 
> 
> Introducing our Updated Tropical-Style 2.0 Quick Release Collection. Our new and improved Tropical-Style Strap is more flexible and comfortable than before. We've still applied a basketweave pattern and diamond-shaped perforations to the design features of our #1-selling Elite Silicone Quick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bartonwatchbands.com


Thanks for the heads up - I ordered a couple. I like their Elite straps a lot, but always felt they looked a bit cheap on my more upmarket watches. I'm hoping their tropics remedy that.

I'll try to post some pics here when I get them.


----------



## Jezec

Amazing resource right here. So is Maurad tropic straps the shortest at 115 x 73?


----------



## WatchDialOrange

I just ordered a Joseph Bonnie Tropic as they are back in stock. I will post pictures when it hits the USA. Joseph BonnieJoseph Bonnie


----------



## WatchDialOrange

I just found my favorite rubber & tropic strap from Joseph Bonnie Tropic , Arrived in less than a week to the USA.Comes with 3 keepers so you choose what fits best. Tropic Caoutchouc - Orange Floride


----------



## Deity42

Sorry for lack of photos, but I bought a Vostok Amphibia (420) from Meranom a few months ago, and it surprisingly came on a silicone tropic strap. I have no idea the origin, completely unmarked except for "stainless steel" under the buckle. I notice they have them for sale separately on the website. Very affordable if you want silicone and can tolerate the wait.


----------



## beeco

What a fantastic resource here. Thanks OP and everyone else for all of the great info!


----------



## sirjohnk

WastedYears said:


> Thanks for the heads up - I ordered a couple. I like their Elite straps a lot, but always felt they looked a bit cheap on my more upmarket watches. I'm hoping their tropics remedy that.
> 
> I'll try to post some pics here when I get them.


How did these Barton Tropics work out for you? Are they a good option? Thx


----------



## dslinc

This is a great article. I have thought about doing this myself but you knocked it out of the park. Great job and very useful.


----------



## WastedYears

sirjohnk said:


> How did these Barton Tropics work out for you? Are they a good option? Thx


Pros:

I love the option of having a shorter length
It's beefier than other tropic straps
It looks great and has rounded ends at the lugs instead of the flat straight ends you see on many other tropics

Cons:

I would prefer it to have a stronger taper from the lug end to the buckle end
It _is _quite stiff as others have mentioned. I hope that it will break in over time though


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Doxa 300T on the beach with Joseph Bonnie


----------



## Mitch a roni

Great review! One question... I also have an NTH Barracuda. Do you notice a tight fit to the case on most of the tropical straps? I just got a Strapcode tropical that fits VERY snug and was curious if this is commonplace among brands and just do to the lug length.


----------



## ck2k01

A friend enthusiastically recommended the Zuludiver Padded Tropical Rubber Strap MKII:









ZULUDIVER Padded Tropical Rubber Watch Strap (MKII)


MKII ZULUDIVER Padded Tropical rubber replacement watch strap, available in 20 and 22mm, with quick release spring bars. FREE Shipping Options.




www.zuludiver.com













ZULUDIVER Padded Tropical Rubber Watch Strap (MkII)


Introducing the NEW ZULUDIVER Padded Tropical rubber watch strap..... With this new MKII (August 2021) improved version of our popular selling rubber watch strap, we have taken customer feedback and made a few upgrades. The watch strap now features qu




www.watchgecko.com





I haven’t seen much out there on it. Which is a shame, as it’s the most impressive tropic strap I’ve yet tried.



















HNBR rubber = comfortable and pliable but also a premium “substantial” feel, and minimal issues with lint.










Slick modern tweaks to the classic tropic strap design, including the following. 

The classic patterned look but with a smooth feel and not particularly sheen-y.

Good grip and venting underneath.

No alligator tail sides.



















Extra thickness at the lugs. 




























Quick-release spring bars. 










“Holders” for one of the keepers.



















And slick and substantial tang buckle.










Highly recommended  










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## interdrama

Why does everyone want $20-40 to ship a two tiny pieces of rubber?
Wolbrook - 15 euro
Joseph bonnie - 20 euro
Meraud - 20 euro
Watchgecko - 30 GBP
Synchron - 29 USD


----------



## mxxxxxm30

Joseph Bonnie can’t be beat. Wolbrook seems to use their straps (assumption based on the fact they reffered me to them, when I asked for an unsigned buckle).


----------



## KLC

My favourite Tropic strap is Joseph Bonnie. Works so well on divers like a Sub. I even use it on my JLC Reverso even though it’s 19mm between lugs. Being soft, the straps fit a Reverso case well.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I'm a bit obsessed with Tropic straps so I've tried many reproductions... This time I gave Barton's a try and here are my thoughts.

What I like:

decent material shine (nothing worse than an opaque tropic strap)
decent flexibility
good material
good hardware
textured keepers
the last keeper has a locking piece inside that secures the tail of the strap perfectly
good attention to details/textures
big holes
1 strap 2 size options
quick release springbars (great for out of the water day to day use)
adecuate price


What I don't like:

I think this strap is too thick, it looks good but its thickness plays against it
bent lug ends, I don't like how it sits in the wrist due to this
a thick strap requires tall keepers that protrude quite a bit
I found really... really laborious to put on/take off the watch due to the strap thickness and due to the keepers fit the strap too tight
 despite 2 lenghts are possible, I found the short piece too short and the long piece too long, I did not find a perfect fit





















































Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I'm in agreement, ZULUDIVER's padded tropic is outstanding in every aspect.






























Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SmxxtSmxxt

Thank you so much for your awesome review,
It is really beneficial for people to refer to determine if it's right for themselves or if it is the one that they want and how s it would be like


----------



## mxxxxxm30

The main key when buying a rubber strap is making sure it is vulcanized. Whatever style or brand you choose is of little consequence, as they are all made in the same factories in Asia.


----------



## sirjohnk

jose-CostaRica said:


> I'm in agreement, ZULUDIVER's padded tropic is outstanding in every aspect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Please can you report on how long is the long piece of this zuludiver strap? It looks great, but I'm not sure it'll work on my little wrist! Thx


----------



## jose-CostaRica

sirjohnk said:


> Please can you report on how long is the long piece of this zuludiver strap? It looks great, but I'm not sure it'll work on my little wrist! Thx


The problem usually is the short piece that now comes longer, manufacturers make it almost the same lenght as the long piece. 

The lenghts on this one are: short piece is 75mm, the long piece is 120mm. Its not short but its not long neither. 

Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kplam

Anybody know how long the Zuludiver Padded Tropic is to the first hole? I find that is more important than length sometimes.


----------



## Jezec

Any 19mm tropic straps under 185mm available (aside from Barton)?


----------



## jose-CostaRica

This time I have a couple more tropic additions to show you. 

I researched thoroughly the entire online market, which lead me to 2 of the best options in my opinion: JOSEPH BONNIE (France) and a very surprising option from the microbrand REVOLUTION WATCH COMPANY (USA).

I had other outstanding options in scope, some of the best are of course the original TROPIC and the Watchgecko modern tropic, but were dismissed due to its long lenght. 

The review:

WOLBROOK tropic (Joseph Bonnie): made of vulcanized rubber, really soft to the touch and plyable, shiny finish, highly texturized, the lenght is just right for my 7inch wrist and well each strap comes with 3 keepers (2 narrow / 1 wide).

I knew about Wolbrook straps trough my Wolbrook Skindiver which came with an olive green tropic, doing research I found that Joseph Bonnie was the original manufacturer.

I decided to buy Wolbrook's over JB's for 4 reasons... 1-way more colour options. 2-Wolbrook had a special "pay 2 take 3" deal. 3-each strap is a couple dollars cheaper than JB. 4-the new Wolbrook Tropic RALLY design.

Is there any difference betweek WB and JB? yes the buckle, Joseph Bonnie's is more classic and in my opinion way nicer than Wolbrook's.

REVOLUTION WATCH COMPANY Tropic Sports: made of 100% natural rubber, soft, shiny, highly detailed/textured, smells good, super high quality! This strap was a very surprising discovery, Im even thinking on securing another unit.

What could be improved on this strap? IMHO the buckle desing is not ideal for such amazing strap, I would love instead a more classic shorter buckle. Also I would love to have 2 keepers instead of just 1 wide... Not to mention that I would be happy to pay $10 maybe $15 more for something similar to JB with 3 keepers option.

I think Im reaching to the end of this journey since I pretty much scrubbed all options available, but who knows maybe I'll find some other new one.

I hope this helps! Thank you.





































































































Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon

Amazing post,

Actually the anthracite and black color are the best on the Synchron Tropic.


----------



## Dan Pierce

Just received this red Strapsco Vintage Style Rubber Rally. It doesn't attract lint as much as other silicone straps I've experienced and is pretty comfy. I've got a black Tropic Sport 2.0 coming from Cheapnatostraps on the way for comparison. 
dP


----------



## fire_lantern

Any of you know if anyone aside from CNS offers a tropic in 21mm? Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN

fire_lantern said:


> Any of you know if anyone aside from CNS offers a tropic in 21mm? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Bulang and Sons have a 21mm. Currently out of stock. I've also been looking for one in 21mm.









Nautic Basket Weave Black Rubber Style Watch Strap


Retro Sport Vibes A great Hommage to the well known and popular 70s Tropic straps. Made from a TPU without plasticizer but yet with a super soft and smooth touch. It can easily be fitted to almost any sports and tool watch within seconds.They're inspired by the most popular version from back in...



bulangandsons.com


----------



## parv

Dan Pierce said:


> Just received this red Strapsco Vintage Style Rubber Rally
> ...
> 
> View attachment 16801652


Could you tell if 2 mm-thick spring bars can be used in the above strap?

The web page -- Vintage Style Rubber Rally Strap | StrapsCo -- does not list the dimension of the included spring bar or the maximum thickness (of a spring bar) the strap can accommodate.


----------



## fire_lantern

BRN said:


> Bulang and Sons have a 21mm. Currently out of stock. I've also been looking for one in 21mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nautic Basket Weave Black Rubber Style Watch Strap
> 
> 
> Retro Sport Vibes A great Hommage to the well known and popular 70s Tropic straps. Made from a TPU without plasticizer but yet with a super soft and smooth touch. It can easily be fitted to almost any sports and tool watch within seconds.They're inspired by the most popular version from back in...
> 
> 
> 
> bulangandsons.com


Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND

fire_lantern said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


You could probably fit a 22mm tropic into 21mm lugs easy enough. I have a 20mm tropic on my 19mm Aquastar and can't really tell it's the wrong size.


----------



## ck2k01

FWIW, I've been pretty impressed by the value prop of the $10 or so FKM tropic straps from AliExpress.

See fkm tropic strap - Buy fkm tropic strap with free shipping on AliExpress

I've got a few. IMO, they're a pretty compelling option if you're looking for an affordable and comfy 20 or 22mm tropic (the sizes to which current offerings seem to be limited), in a range of colors with little sheen, and with quick-release or non-quick-release spring bars. They do tend to run a little long on my flat 6.5" wrist, but I'm cool with the strap end and keepers running a little up the backside of my wrist.

I'm not super fussy when it comes to tropic straps (e.g., about the nuances of ends, sides, underside venting, holes, sheen, buckles). Though I do have at least one mid-tier one (the ZULUDIVER padded tropic v2). 

But I've found these cheap FKM ones from Ali to be quite satisfying for the price.

E.g.,


----------



## MarkND

I agree on the FKM straps. The seem to have the right amount of flexibility and comfort. I bought an $80 Aquastar Tropic (made by Tropic) and sent it back because the $10 FKM tropic seemed much nicer. The Aquastar Tropic felt clammy to wear.


----------



## harpervalley

interdrama said:


> Why does everyone want $20-40 to ship a two tiny pieces of rubber?
> Wolbrook - 15 euro
> Joseph bonnie - 20 euro
> Meraud - 20 euro
> Watchgecko - 30 GBP
> Synchron - 29 USD


I hear you ...


interdrama said:


> Why does everyone want $20-40 to ship a two tiny pieces of rubber?
> Wolbrook - 15 euro
> Joseph bonnie - 20 euro
> Meraud - 20 euro
> Watchgecko - 30 GBP
> Synchron - 29 USD


I hear you ... Watchgecko for example

They don't even offer standard or tracked to Canada; only express. It would cost 20 GBP to deliver to my province, however, the neighbouring border state, 5 minutes away, is half the price. Go figure!


----------



## Ian Davies

Zuludiver Tropic strap from Watch Gecko on my Seiko 5 and 6.25'' wrist. Gives the watch a different look. The standard OEM bracelet is a Milanese mesh which is much dressier so two different looks for the same watch.


----------



## raptus

I wanted to check in and say thanks for all the great contributions here. 

I never considered a rubber strap before, but in the end I decided try and see what all the fuss was about… and I couldn’t help but get the expensive one, the Joseph Bonnie…










Wanted the blue but ordered the black by mistake. Well, if fits the watch fine too. 

It’s been on my wrist for most of the summer! It’s really comfortable and looks relaxed yet refined. I like the light weight and elasticity compared to the bracelet. And the low profile, quick drying and elegance relative to a nato strap. 











Still want the blue one, though! It’s just sooo much money for a little piece of rubber


----------



## Ian Davies

raptus said:


> I wanted to check in and say thanks for all the great contributions here.
> 
> I never considered a rubber strap before, but in the end I decided try and see what all the fuss was about… and I couldn’t help but get the expensive one, the Joseph Bonnie…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted the blue but ordered the black by mistake. Well, if fits the watch fine too.
> 
> It’s been on my wrist for most of the summer! It’s really comfortable and looks relaxed yet refined. I like the light weight and elasticity compared to the bracelet. And the low profile, quick drying and elegance relative to a nato strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still want the blue one, though! It’s just sooo much money for a little piece of rubber


That looks great!


----------



## greyandgreen

Got my first Topic strap, the olive green from Serica/Joseph Bonnie. Love it! I was not expecting a rubber strap to look so elegant and nice! This is my new favourite combo.


----------



## Sotelodon

Just received this on saturday, the brown Tropic strap from synchron has been updated. The buckle is like the ones on the deepstar and the 22mm version. It makes it the perfect strap


----------



## Sotelodon

Also received my orange and anthracite


----------



## jam3s121

Nice tropics, still the shortest one I've found is from meruad. I wish they weren't all basically one size.


----------



## Ian Davies

jam3s121 said:


> Nice tropics, still the shortest one I've found is from meruad. I wish they weren't all basically one size.


My Watch Gecko Zuludiver Tropic isn't too long even for my 6.25" wrist really.


----------



## Disco240

jam3s121 said:


> Nice tropics, still the shortest one I've found is from meruad. I wish they weren't all basically one size.


What wrist size?


----------



## plibou

Sand rubstrap tropic


----------



## Ian Davies

plibou said:


> Sand rubstrap tropic


Great colour coordination with the bezel markings and logo on the dial.


----------



## greyandgreen

Totally agree with Ian! Beautiful combo! I actually attempted something a little similar a while back. I love it but I have to say that this thing stains easily and everything I've done to clean it has been unsuccessful... Any ideas? Do be careful if you contemplate these light-colored tropics, any dirt gets into the creases of the pattern and it seems HARD to remove. Aside from that, it might be my favourite watch/strap association I have.


----------



## TheGanzman

greyandgreen said:


> ...I love it but I have to say that this thing stains easily and everything I've done to clean it has been unsuccessful... Any ideas? Do be careful if you contemplate these light-colored tropics, any dirt gets into the creases of the pattern and it seems HARD to remove...
> 
> View attachment 16881144


For approximately 152 years (in other words, about half of my life) my "go to" cleaning product is an aerosol that you'll find at any Auto Parts Store called "BraKleen"; it's in the red can (although they have a non-chlorinated variant in a green can which seems just about as good). This stuff will take the white offa rice, LOL. I'd spray a small amount on a Q-Tip and try it on an inconspicuous place first (to make sure it doesn't "melt" the rubber); if it doesn't seem to hurt the strap, then Bob's Your Uncle! One of the things I've always liked about BraKleen is that it COMPLETELY & ENTIRELY evaporates leaving ZERO residue whatsoever. Having said that, I'd use in in a ventilated place, and I'll also "glove up", since it's prolly not exactly good for you to inhale/absorb into your body. Good Luck - and by the way, accept NO substitutes, use ONLY CRC brand BraKleen - PERIOD!


----------



## TheGanzman

I've got this one incoming from an eBay seller located in Australia; interesting variant: "Premium FKM Rubber Sports Watch Strap / Black / 20/22mm Tropical Checker design". It's offered in black only, in 20mm & 22mm; anyone else seen/tried this one yet?


----------



## Ian Davies

TheGanzman said:


> I've got this one incoming from an eBay seller located in Australia; interesting variant: "Premium FKM Rubber Sports Watch Strap / Black / 20/22mm Tropical Checker design". It's offered in black only, in 20mm & 22mm; anyone else seen/tried this one yet?
> View attachment 16882839
> View attachment 16882840
> View attachment 16882843


Except for the colour and lack of a logo on the buckle the rest is identical to the WatchGecko FKM Tropic I have on my Seiko - it's a great strap so yours should be too hopefully.


----------



## TheGanzman

Ian Davies said:


> Except for the colour and lack of a logo on the buckle the rest is identical to the WatchGecko FKM Tropic I have on my Seiko - it's a great strap so yours should be too hopefully.


Are you ABSOLUTELY certain that it's IDENTICAL to ANY offering by WatchGecko? I just spent ~15 minutes on their website and saw nothing with that strong of a checkerboard pattern FWIW...


----------



## broonzbane

TheGanzman said:


> I've got this one incoming from an eBay seller located in Australia; interesting variant: "Premium FKM Rubber Sports Watch Strap / Black / 20/22mm Tropical Checker design". It's offered in black only, in 20mm & 22mm; anyone else seen/tried this one yet?
> View attachment 16882839
> View attachment 16882840
> View attachment 16882843


I hate to tell you this, but if you're looking for a Tropic that is faithful to the original design, this strap is about as inaccurate as any I've seen.


----------



## TheGanzman

broonzbane said:


> I hate to tell you this, but if you're looking for a Tropic that is faithful to the original design, this strap is about as inaccurate as any I've seen.


Thanks - I've been buying/wearing original Tropic straps and their "copies" on my dive watches for 50+ years now - I prolly have a dozen in my current inventory, both original Tropics and the Zodiac interpretation, my current favorite. I was intrigued by this offering exactly BECAUSE it IS different. Here's a picture of my vintage depth gauge on a curved end Tropic strap next to my Precista on a genuine Tropic reissue 22mm strap, since no post is as good as one with a picture!


----------



## broonzbane

TheGanzman said:


> Thanks - I've been buying/wearing original Tropic straps and their "copies" on my dive watches for 50+ years now - I prolly have a dozen in my current inventory, both original Tropics and the Zodiac interpretation, my current favorite. I was intrigued by this offering exactly BECAUSE it IS different. Here's a picture of my vintage depth gauge on a curved end Tropic strap next to my Precista on a genuine Tropic reissue 22mm strap, since no post is as good as one with a picture!
> View attachment 16892948


So you're a veritable Tropic Strap Whisperer...I feel humbled and silly at the same time, LOL!!!
Do you have a similar affinity for Waffles? I'm looking for input on how to replace a failed Uncle Seiko waffle. Within the span of a couple of weeks, both keepers on my V2 Uncle Seiko waffle strap failed without ever having any stress or force exerted upon them. Hoping to find an FKM replacement that comes closest to being a dead-on accurate reproduction. Does such a beast exist? Thank you!


----------



## Deacon211

broonzbane said:


> So you're a veritable Tropic Strap Whisperer...I feel humbled and silly at the same time, LOL!!!
> Do you have a similar affinity for Waffles? I'm looking for input on how to replace a failed Uncle Seiko waffle. Within the span of a couple of weeks, both keepers on my V2 Uncle Seiko waffle strap failed without ever having any stress or force exerted upon them. Hoping to find an FKM replacement that comes closest to being a dead-on accurate reproduction. Does such a beast exist? Thank you!


I’d also like a good waffle recommendation.

I just received a chocolate bar Uncle Seiko for my Willard and, while a nice strap, whatever the US is made of glues itself to your wrist the second you perspire.

My Tropic tropics never do this. I might just put a Tropic on the Willard, but it would be nice to find something a little more true to the original.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie

Deacon211 said:


> *I’d also like a good waffle recommendation.*
> 
> I just received a chocolate bar Uncle Seiko for my Willard and, while a nice strap, whatever the US is made of glues itself to your wrist the second you perspire.
> 
> My Tropic tropics never do this. I might just put a Tropic on the Willard, but it would be nice to find something a little more true to the original.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deacon211

Munchie said:


>


OMG!

It’s like the waffle Ive waited my entire life to find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears

I recently picked up a Bulang & Sons tropic for my 126040 and I am really digging this combo. Despite the fact that I prefer tropics with the rounded ends as opposed to the cut off ends that most of them have, this strap makes it work. It's also on the shorter side compared to many other tropic straps, has that beautiful sheen, doesn't seem to pick up dust (so far) and is very comfortable. This is gonna be my go-to when the Sub isn't on its bracelet.


----------



## RickyZ2J

Can you possibly provide the purchase LINKS to the ones you bought - and are happy with? This would be appreciated!

(There are also so MANY fake FKM straps, and/or a 'play on words', selling non-FKM as such)

Thanks.



ck2k01 said:


> FWIW, I've been pretty impressed by the value prop of the $10 or so FKM tropic straps from AliExpress.
> 
> See fkm tropic strap - Buy fkm tropic strap with free shipping on AliExpress
> 
> I've got a few. IMO, they're a pretty compelling option if you're looking for an affordable and comfy 20 or 22mm tropic (the sizes to which current offerings seem to be limited), in a range of colors with little sheen, and with quick-release or non-quick-release spring bars. They do tend to run a little long on my flat 6.5" wrist, but I'm cool with the strap end and keepers running a little up the backside of my wrist.
> 
> I'm not super fussy when it comes to tropic straps (e.g., about the nuances of ends, sides, underside venting, holes, sheen, buckles). Though I do have at least one mid-tier one (the ZULUDIVER padded tropic v2).
> 
> But I've found these cheap FKM ones from Ali to be quite satisfying for the price.
> 
> E.g.,
> 
> View attachment 16807511
> 
> 
> View attachment 16807513
> 
> 
> View attachment 16807512
> 
> 
> View attachment 16807514


----------



## Donerix

Dickie said:


> I just received the 2 Wolbrook tropic straps I ordered. Here is my quick review:
> 1: nice plain paper packaging, love that they come with 2 small keepers and 1 big keeper
> 2: it comes with a high quality set of 2mm thick spring bars. However I used the 2mm Rolex shoulderless bars on my Seadweller and they worked perfectly with no play in the strap end holes.
> 3: the buckle is of very good quality, however I opted to use a 16mm unbranded buckle on the strap
> 4: the material is nice, not as flexible as the Synchron Tropic strap but it is very nice, slightly more shiny than the Synchron but not by much, very tasteful and vintage looking, actually looks more like a vintage tropic strap than the Synchron.
> 5: the strap is not quite as long as the Synchron tropic, this will be very good for anyone with less than a 7.5" wrist, my wrist is approximately 7.3-7.5 depending on the weather
> More than 7.5" and you will not have much need for the 2 keepers and the single big keeper won't have much to keep. Also the hole spacing is slightly larger than Synchron I think.
> 6: the clearance at the case on my 16600 Sea Dweller is fine, it doesn't rub much at all which was a big problem with the Synchron Tropic and the reason I purchased the Wolbrook straps in the first place. I would highly recommend for Rolex and other watches with very close lug hole to case clearance. Throw this on a GMT Master II and you will be in Colonel Kurtz territory for sure.
> 
> Overall, I would say this is a very high quality tropic strap, very well made and looks great. If it were about 1/4" to 1/2" longer it would be a home run for almost any wrist size, as it is, I would not recommend for anyone with more than a 7 3/4" wrist.
> View attachment 15811539
> View attachment 15811540
> View attachment 15811541
> View attachment 15811542
> View attachment 15811544
> View attachment 15811547
> View attachment 15811548


Looks great. Do you think there is enough space that it would fit with a set of end links like these?


----------



## Dickie

Donerix said:


> Looks great. Do you think there is enough space that it would fit with a set of end links like these?
> 
> View attachment 17024792


Not sure


----------



## Donerix

Dickie said:


> Not sure


Gonna have to give it a try. The JP or Wolbrook looks great.
Now I want a Pelagos 39 since I can't do it with the FXD but it is already very comfortable on the no name tropic just needs a bit more character


----------



## ed335d

Big fan of the Tropic. Have tried a few of the modern ones, but don’t feel they live up to the look & feel of the original ones (especially the Sport).


----------



## North Straps

ed335d said:


> Big fan of the Tropic. Have tried a few of the modern ones, but don’t feel they live up to the look & feel of the original ones (especially the Sport).


That's quite the collection, impressive!


----------



## earlofsodbury

ed335d said:


> Big fan of the Tropic. Have tried a few of the modern ones, but don’t feel they live up to the look & feel of the original ones (especially the Sport).


LOVE the colour-coding!


----------

